# Post your current temperature where u live!



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

97°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: SW at 4 mph
Humidity: 11%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80°F
Current: Clear
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 45° 
Wind: West at 6 mph
Humidity: 29%
Pressure: 30.12 in


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

4°C (39°F)
Feels Like: -2
Wind: E 35km/h
Relative Humidity: 87%
Pressure: 100.49 kPa


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

It is 46°F and raining here.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

43 degrees here
Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61
Wind: NNW 18 mph


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

66°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 43%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

90°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: SW at 5 mph
Humidity: 19%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F
Current: Clear
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 46° 
Wind: West at 4 mph
Humidity: 42%
Pressure: 30.09 in


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

It's about 48 degrees here and rainy. It's supposed to be 80 on Saturday though, so I am excited!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently
61°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: SW at 0 mph
Humidity: 74%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*bump* 

60°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: SW at 2 mph
Humidity: 67%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F
Current: Clear
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 38° 
Wind: South at 4 mph
Humidity: 53%
Pressure: 30.12 in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F
Current: Overcast
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 35° 
Wind: Calm
Humidity: 54%
Pressure: 30.26 in


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

85 f


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

34 f with rain. The weather right now sucks. We had 13 inches of snow last Tuesday, but it all melted. The NWS is talking about a possible another snowstorm for Friday.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

54f


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

61°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: S at 2 mph
Humidity: 63%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 40° 
Wind: Calm
Humidity: 59%
Pressure: 29.96 in


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

record high here today 93F :fall


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Record heat today. High of 91F (Old Record was 88F, in 1990), Average high is about 61F
Currently
71F (my thermometer reads 69.8F)
Wind: NNE at 3mph
Dew Point: 54F (so at least it wasn't a sweaty day, just hot)
Pressure: 30.12 (rising)
Scattered clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F
Current: Clear
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 38° 
Wind: East 18 mph
Humidity: 42%
Pressure: 29.97 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

76°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: S at 2 mph
Humidity: 47%


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

18 degrees Celsius
Partly Cloudy
Feels Like: - 
Wind: NW 20km/h 
Wind gusts: 31km/h 
Sunrise: 6:18 
Sunset: 20:25


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

It just poured about 30 minutes ago so the temperature dropped, but now it's crazy humid and gross out.

73°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Dew point: 66°F
Humidity: 80%
Winds: SW at 11mph


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

64°F
Current: Light rain
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 63%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*bump*

56°F
Current: Clear
Wind: SE at 1 mph
Humidity: 83%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 46° 
Wind: WSW 15 mph
Humidity: 83%
Pressure: 29.85 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

74°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: S at 2 mph
Humidity: 57%


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

74°f


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5/7/2009 @ 7:38 am 
60°F
Current: Haze
Wind: NW at 0 mph
Humidity: 80%


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

10C. I can't think in Farenheit, but: http://www.albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/ Oh, 50F. I'm cold, anyway, but I quite like it.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

crappy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F
Current: Overcast
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 47° 
Wind: ENE 4 mph
Humidity: 77%
Pressure: 30.32 in


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Thunder and lightning! Bright sheet lightning! Wowee I love it!

Ahem. Also: 6C or 43F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F
Current: Clear
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 46° 
Wind: Calm
Humidity: 54%
Pressure: 30.04 in


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Baldwinsville NY (according to The Weather Channel)
46F
Mostly Cloudy
Dew Point: 34F
Wind: WNW 11MPH
Pressure: 30.06 in and rising
A Frost Advisory will be in effect from 2am to 8am tomorrow morning.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

61°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: E at 3 mph
Humidity: 81%


----------



## jonnyam87 (May 13, 2009)

Temp: 62 F
Current: Overcast
Wind: From SSE 10mph
Humidity: 47%


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

16 C or 61F. Bright sunshine. Quite warm enough, thank you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Visibility: 10.0 miles 
Dew Point: 38° 
Wind: East 13 mph
Humidity: 63%
Pressure: 30.09 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

71°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: S at 1 mph
Humidity: 59%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 52° 
Wind: WSW 6 mph
Humidity: 46%
Pressure: 30.07 in


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

63°f | 45°f


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

59°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: W at 0 mph


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

78°F
Current: Haze
Wind: SW at 5 mph
Humidity: 56%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 53° 
Wind: SW 9 mph
Humidity: 42%
Pressure: 29.77 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

66°F
Current: Clear
Wind: S at 1 mph
Humidity: 74%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my current temperature is;
74.8 °F
Scattered Clouds
Humidity: 43%
Wind: Calm
Visibility: 10.0 miles
Dew Point: 51 °F
Precipitation: 0% Chance of Rain
Air quality: 
Pressure: 29.59 in
UV: 5


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

As I walked home tonight, the city was beautiful with shiny rain. 

10C = 50F


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

80 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 48° 
Wind: West 6 mph
Humidity: 41%
Pressure: 30.02 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

70.3 °F
Overcast
Humidity: 57%
Wind: 2.7 mph from the South
Visibility: 10.0 miles
Dew Point: 54 °F
Precipitation: 0% Chance of Rain
Air quality: 
Pressure: 29.65 in
UV: 4


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

70°F
Winds: W, 7mph
Mostly Sunny
Humidity: 50%
Visibility: 7 Miles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

60°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: W at 0 mph
Humidity: 92%


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

49 f
Lots of black and grey clouds

This will be our high today. Another sucky Saturday. At least it is now too warm to snow. Dang Hudson Bay Low. I keep looking ahead and it continues to show a low parked over Hudson Bay. Those bring us cooler weather due to it keeps the winds coming off the cold lake. I don't think it is going to be a very warm summer. We haven't had many days so far with south winds. It either comes out of the W, NW, N, NE, and E. All these directions come off the lake due to being a peninsula jetting out into the big lake. Also, we have a freeze warning tonight. The good thing is that it is keeping the biting black flies at bay.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^I hate those black flies! and black clouds. It's 59 degrees F.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

15C (~60F) and it's almost winter...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

62°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: NW at 4 mph
Humidity: 86%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

59°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: SW at 3 mph
Humidity: 92%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 57° 
Wind: Variable 4 mph
Humidity: 59%
Pressure: 29.92 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

62°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: SE at 1 mph
Humidity: 76%


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

7.6 Celsius - Aprox. 45 F.
Taken from Scoresby (closest reading to me) Melbourne Australia @ 10.15pm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Dew Point: 52° 
Wind: East 4 mph
Humidity: 59%
Pressure: 29.82 in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68°F
Partly Cloudy 
Humidity: 51% 
Dewpoint: 49° 
Pressure: 29.96


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

About 80 degrees F. Feels a bit colder since it's raining.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

63°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: S at 4 mph
Humidity: 79%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

70°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: S at 8 mph
Humidity: 55%


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

91°f


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

65°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: S at 7 mph
Humidity: 69%


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Still 80 degrees, still rainy. :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

93 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F
Current: Overcast
Dew Point: 54° 
Wind: SSW 10 mph
Humidity: 88%
Pressure: 29.92 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

59°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: E at 0 mph
Humidity: 83%


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

76F w/ storms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F and cloudy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

67°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: W at 0 mph
Humidity: 67%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Dew Point: 53° 
Wind: Variable 5 mph
Humidity: 65%
Pressure: 29.91 in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F partly cloudy


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Here by the ocean it's 63.1 and 90% humidity with a very light southeast breeze. The ocean is about 64 degrees.


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

48°F
cloudy and miserable : (


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

61°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: SE at 6 mph
Humidity: 75%


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

Temp: +14° C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 53° 
Wind: Variable 5 mph
Humidity: 70%
Pressure: 29.85 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

63°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: SE at 2 mph
Humidity: 78%


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

66°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: S at 1 mph
Humidity: 66%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F
Current: Overcast
Dew Point: 52° 
Wind: NW 4 mph
Humidity: 65%
Pressure: 29.98 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

63°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: E at 1 mph
Humidity: 78%


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F
Current: Scattered Clouds
Dew Point: 54° 
Wind: Variable 4 mph
Humidity: 65%
Pressure: 29.94 in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F mostly cloudy with haze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 56° 
Wind: Calm
Humidity: 63%
Pressure: 29.99 in


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

MIN: 5°C
MAX: 17°C
Current temp: 5.7°C
Feels like: 5.0°C
Humidity: 89%


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Current Temperature: 82°F (28°C)
Relative Humidity: 66%
Barometric Pressure: 29.88 in. and steady
Dew Point: 69°
Visibility: 10 miles
Winds: Calm
Sky: Mostly sunny with a few high, thin cirrus clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

89F heat index 93F
Partly cloudy with haze.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F
Current: Light Rain
Dew Point: 59° 
Wind: West 7 mph
Humidity: 88%
Pressure: 29.91 in


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

80.6F
Current: Clear
Wind: E at 15 mph
Humidity: 34%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F
Current: Overcast
Dew Point: 49° 
Wind: Calm
Humidity: 60%
Pressure: 30.15 in


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Indoors in my air-conditioned apartment: 24 degrees Celsius, but somehow it feels colder than that.
Outside: 29 degrees Celsius, feels like 37, A few clouds, Possible thunderstorms tonight.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Porto, Portugal:

Currently: 20ºC

Minimum: 61ºF 16ºC
Maximum: 73ºF 23ºC

PARTLY CLOUDY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F
Current: Clear
Dew Point: 45° 
Wind: Variable 5 mph
Humidity: 43%
Pressure: 30.21 in


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Fair

73 °F
(23 °C) 
Humidity: 55 %
Wind Speed: NE 3 MPH
Barometer: 29.95" (1013.9 mb)
Dewpoint: 56 °F (13 °C)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° F
Sky: Clear
Dew Point: 52° 
Wind: Variable 4 mph
Humidity: 34%
Pressure: 29.86 in


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Cloudy with rain	
16°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° F
Sky: Overcast
Dew Point: 48° 
Wind: WSW 5 mph
Humidity: 56%
Pressure: 30.08 in


----------



## Balcones (May 13, 2006)

Austin, TX
12:00 am
88 F, 31 C, 
feels like 94F, 34C...at midnight!!!!!

Forecast for tomorrow is 107F, 41C

this is the headline in weather.com
"Dangerous heat in Texas and Oklahoma"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1:20am
54.3 °F 
Mostly Cloudy 
Humidity: 95% 
Dew Point: 53 °F 
Wind: 0.0 mph 
Wind Gust: 0.0 mph 
Pressure: 30.20 in (Steady)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: ENE 6 mph
Humidity: 54%
Pressure: 29.98 in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: Variable 4 mph
Humidity: 30%
Pressure: 29.98 in


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

100 degrees


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

hella hot


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

93 degrees here and humid. Help me!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

100 degrees.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: Variable 4 mph
Humidity: 24%
Pressure: 30.01 in


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

97 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: Variable 5 mph
Humidity: 34%
Pressure: 29.86 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

70°F
Current: Haze
Wind: W at 0 mph
Humidity: 84%


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feels like 73 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: Calm 
Humidity: 41%
Pressure: 29.98 in


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feels like 96 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

100°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: NW 7 mph
Humidity: 29%
Pressure: 29.89 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

73°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: SW at 2 mph
Humidity: 72%


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

80 degrees


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

71°F
Current: Haze
Wind: S at 6 mph
Humidity: 69%


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

94 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97°F
Sky: Clear
Wind: Calm
Humidity: 31%
Pressure: 29.70 in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

68°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: W at 0 mph
Humidity: 83%


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

77 degrees


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

96°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: SW at 0 mph
Humidity: 34%


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Delightfully crappy;

*Toronto, Ontario*

Feels Like: 21 C
Wind: W 37km/h
Wind gusts: 48km/h
Sunrise: 6:39
Sunset: 19:57
Relative Humidity: 69%
Pressure: 100.40 kPa 
Visibility: 24.0 km
Ceiling: 3700 ft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F
Sky: Overcast
Wind: Variable 4 mph
Humidity: 64%
Pressure: 30.13 in


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

108 in the shade :mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

72°F
Current: Clear
Wind: SE at 1 mph
Humidity: 84%


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

88 degrees


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

66°F
Current: Clear
Wind: E at 2 mph
Humidity: 88%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F mostly cloudy.
I am currently checking on my rain situation - my rain gauge said I picked up 2.14" this morning in thunderstorms loud enough to wake me up. Radar confirmed it through estimation. My grass seed I planted a week or so ago is now watered :lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

81°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: S at 13 mph
Humidity: 55%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F
Sky: Overcast
Wind: North 6 mph
Humidity: 60%
Pressure: 30.11 in


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

83 degrees Fahrenheit 
"feels" like 84 degrees Fahrenheit
Humidity: 50%


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

16 C no clouds around


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

71 degrees


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

60°F

Somebody hold me, I'm cold


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Supposedly 14C (it is 12.48am)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

67 f according the NWS, but I think this was an hour ago.


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

10 c


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

50°F outside. 71°F inside. Hmmmm.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

99. ugh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

93 degrees


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

8 degrees celcius


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

JFmtl said:


> 8 degrees celcius


Really??


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

74.4 f
23.5 c


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

59°F/15°C
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: W at 6 mph
Humidity: 62%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

47F/8.5c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

62 degrees


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bump. 49F


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

65 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

61 Fahrenheit


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

10 celcius/50 farenheit. Humidity of 94%. It's damp and nasty out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F and cloudy.....rain incoming. Not as much as some areas, though! :rain


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

53 degrees. Pouring. Windy.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

*12°C*

Current: *Partly Cloudy*
Wind: S at 15 mph
Humidity: 82%


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

17 celcius and it's 5pm


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

35 degrees F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60f


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

55 degrees Celcius
almost a full moon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

67f


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

3°C (37.4°F)
cloudy - little rain 
wind 7 m/s


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

27°C (81.4°F)
65% hum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11:43pm 11/4/09 
Partly cloudy 41F/5c


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

-1 Celsius, partly cloudy


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

10C with a clear sky


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

52 f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

51F and high clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

76 f


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

-1'c


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

40 degrees F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45f


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

8 C, and gotta love google for 8 c in f = 46


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

57f


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It's been quite warm here this week in London (considering it's winter). No idea on temperature though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

61F and clear


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

google says
"_60°F__Current: Cloudy
Wind: E at 1 mph
Humidity: 76%_"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F and clear


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

3:00 am

Temp: 7°C / 45°F
Wind: 9 m/s south east 20 mph
Rain: Showers (not at the moment) 8mm today 0.315 inches
Barometer: 990.10 millibars 29.23 inHg
Humidity 73%

had to convert.


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

78°F | °C
Current: Cloudy
Wind: E at 31 mph
Humidity: 63%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54f


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

80 degrees. Still too hot.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

google says
_53°F_
_Current: Clear
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 88%_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39f


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Currently google says;

60°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 84%


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

23°c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

73f


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

*49F and Cloudy with Some Light Wind.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

63f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

43F (after a high of 66F - normal 53F!)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

46f


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

3 degrees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

47F and cloudy with some haze -> 11pm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

64f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

46f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

57f


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

39 °f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

61f


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

-2°C / 28°F and finally we have snow.
the wind is 9 mps / 20 mph

mps (meters per second)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

57f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

48f feels like 42f


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

76f


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

40f


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

30°c


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

34°c/91°f


----------



## lvnetwork (Aug 11, 2008)

71 in south texas, supposedly a pretty strong cold front is coming tonight tho, suppose to cool things down..


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

-4°c / 25°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

34f feels like 25f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^^He has had snow, too! Of all places?! :wtf

Here 37F/2c and that would be considered warm compared to what we will get this weekend.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

-4 here tonight, soon the snow will come.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

-2 and i don't want to get out of bed! I have a lecture in an hour...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

38f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39f


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

45 degrees middle of the night.


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

-4/25 blizzard watch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

-2°C/27°F feels like -10°C/14°F with the 18mph/28kph winds gusting to 30mph/48kph.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

81°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: SW at 17 mph
Humidity: 65%


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

37f, high of 47 today.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

42f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

23f


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cloudy
Feels Like:7 °FBarometer:29.69 in and risingHumidity:84%Visibility:5 miDewpoint:4 °FWind:W 22 mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My windchill is 1F/-17c , the actual temperature is 22F/-10c


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

19f


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

-4 C. I guess I should start wearing a jacket.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

14f here, tonight it's suppose to get down to -20

>_>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

39f feels like 31f


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

60°f


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

34°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

29F/-2c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

34f feelis like 30f


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

A balmy 32F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I am at 33F/1c, warmer than you? Heh!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I am at 33F/1c, warmer than you? Heh!


Wow! That's ironic... :um What could have caused this anomaly? 
GLOBAL WARMING!!! Just kidding! :teeth :haha


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

15.2 ° c (59.4 ° f)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

32 F and snowing. Where was this snow on Christmas?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

laura024 said:


> 32 F and snowing. Where was this snow on Christmas?!


We got a Winter Weather Advisory tonight to boot! Three days late! :lol

LGT SNOW AND FOG -> 27F 
Winds: W13G21 WIND CHILL 16F


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

27°f


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

-40%


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

*50°f*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*18°f*


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

*65°f*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*50f*


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

-8°C/17°F with a -18°C windchill. :afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^Damn that is freezing cold.

40f


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

14F (1F windchill)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

57 degrees F, Clear


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

-18°C, -27°C wind chill.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c with a windchill of 11F/-11c


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

37f


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

38f


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

70f


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

15° F (-9° C)

i.e. awful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14° f (-10°c)


----------



## Hathor (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't even imagine some of these temps you're posting. Even in winter it never gets to single digits where I live.

At the moment, it's 26C at 10pm. It's actually been fairly cool for this time of year lately.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I am even lower....headed to the single digits Fahrenheit tonight. It is MUCH worse in Minnesota and the Dakotas, though.

12F/-12c


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

-14°C with a -24°C windchill


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Foggy 
15 ° C (59.0 ° F)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

somethinginthewind said:


> -14°C which I'm glad of cause it's -27°C at home.





ShyFX said:


> -14°C with a -24°C windchill


I have to translate those for the Metrically challenged.....

-14C = 6F, -24c = -11F, -27c = -16F OUCH! It's actually colder than that in the prairie states and provinces, though. :afr

For me.....
9F/-13c with a windchill of -4c/-20c and getting colder. My normal low for January 3 is 20F/-4c!!!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

30f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7F/-14c


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

-9°f/-23°c


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

3F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

18F/-7c


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

21F
Feels like 2F


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

5F


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

31f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Light Snow and Fog
19F/-7c with a windchill of 7F/-13c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

61f


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

24f


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

31F with a windchill of 24F 
I'm planning on placing a cup of water on the porch and seeing how long it takes to freeze. :spit


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

-1°C / 30°F Iceland is not so cold in the winter, Minnesota has colder winter than Iceland, and Mn has warmer summers. It is because of the sea temperatures.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

moxosis said:


> -1°C / 30°F Iceland is not so cold in the winter, Minnesota has colder winter than Iceland, and Mn has warmer summers.


Wow only 30F in Iceland? Why is Iceland so temperate? Is it because of the Gulf Stream?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

40*°*f


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Wow only 30F in Iceland? Why is Iceland so temperate? Is it because of the Gulf Stream?


Yes you right about that, the Gulf Steam, and the sea around the country takes time to cool down, so the coldest month can be March, then it takes the sea long time to heat up again, so we can have cold May. And warm fall.
But still it rarely gets above 22°C/70°F.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

50 degrees F on the dot.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

21 degrees C / 70 degrees F


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

23c - 73.4f


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

-8c (17f). A bit warm today actually.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

9 degrees F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1C at the moment in Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, England where I live...very freezing with snow


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

32f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

36f feels like 32f


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

20f


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

100.4f -- 38c


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

0 degrees F, otherwise extremely cold.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

-18 c/ 0 f


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

25C, beautiful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c again :lol.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

-4 F a.k.a. -20 C

brr


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

-9c/15f


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

6°C / 43°F I want to rename my country, to Atlantis or Seafloorland.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

10f, -12c


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5F/-15c


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

107.6F - 42C

I think I'm going to die lol


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

18f, -7c


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

2 c


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

22f, -5c


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

25f


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

46 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F
Sky: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: South 22 mph


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

38f, 3c


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3°C


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Mix of rain and snow.
6°C


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

48°F 
yay! finally some "warm" temperatures.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

29f, -1c


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

23F/-5C

Heat Wave!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

31c / 88f


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

48F! It's warm for once. Feels nice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F/3c


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

41F right now. It was nice and warm out today, like 50.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

UK, Birmingham - 7:38pm
Clear sky, no clouds or stars
0°C


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

68 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F
Sky: Light Rain
Wind: ESE


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Partly Cloudy 
24F/-5c
Windchill 12F/-11c


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

temp 45` F
windchill 38` F
partly cloudy
wind from the north, 13 mph
gusting to 23 mph
pressure 30.15 in and rising
visibility 10 miles

(sorry, if you read my posts you know I tend to ramble on)


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sunny
47F


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

13f, -10c


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

-7C/18F

The other night it was something crazy like -20C/-4F. Too damn cold.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Birmingham, UK - 3:42pm
Sunny and cloudy, 3°C/37°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clear and 29F/-1c


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

County tipperary ,central ireland -1 and frosty


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

-7C


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

23 f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

clear and 19F/-8c


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

42°f


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

-5 c


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Bloody _hot.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ugh. -14 C and windy! I don't want to go to work.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

4:50pm, Birmingham UK
Sunny intervals
4 degrees celcius


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

25° C at 3:10 am in Brisbane.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

30° f.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F and increasing clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

55f


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*15.2 c* - 59.36 f


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

negative 8F/negative 22C

freaking cooooold


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

-7c/19f


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

60 f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

65f


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*17 c - 62.6 f*


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

55°f


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

25°f


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

jbjlove said:


> 25°f


Same here. But we go by celsius, so -4c.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1c


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

68 f


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

HTF said:


> 68 f


You're lucky, it's 32 f here in Georgia. Plus it's snowing like crazy!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

42°f


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

27F/-4C

Getting pretty warm eh?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

55f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

28F/-2c

For the month of February on average.....24 out of 28 days were below normal. March has started the same way.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

45f


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

3c/37f


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8c/46f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

47F/8c - that's nearly four hours later than MindOverMood in Ontario (about 350 miles northeast of me).


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

27°f


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

32°f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

63f


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

55 F ... and it is crazy but I can not get warm... really need a warm body here - now.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3°c/38°f


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

46°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

44F/6c and cloudy - rain approaching from the south.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

34f


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

45 f


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

9 celcius (I canne work out that farenheit stuff atall)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

54 F yay!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

35°F 

I’ll be glad when it starts feeling like spring.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F/-1c and light snow with wind.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

87° f.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*9.1°c - 48°f*


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_75 degrees_


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

46f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

73f


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7c/45f


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

22c/72f


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

matty said:


> 22c/72f


The only time I envy Queensland's weather, the autumn/winter months.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74f


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Believe it or not 1°C/34°F and sleet, it's 16th of may, and it's not that unusual.

http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_75 degrees_


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

17c/63f


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*9°c - 48.2°f*


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

87°f / 31°c


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

57f


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Cloudy

*8.4 ° C (47.1 ° F)*


----------



## EiccaCOB (May 9, 2010)

66.9°f


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it's like 8 C here now.
Probably almost the same as in Norway and it's spring there now lol.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

13 c


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*32°C*
*Feels like: 36**°C*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

95° f


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

88 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83°F
Sky: Clear


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

96f...105-110 w/ heat index...2nd heat wave this summer.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

finally starting to feel like summer! i can see the light! it must be around 26 C today


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

HipHopHead said:


> finally starting to feel like summer! i can see the light! it must be around 26 C today


want to trade spots for a few days?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

98f


----------



## snappyfringes (Jun 15, 2010)

90 boy its hot!


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

9:25 pm and its about 83 here (Northern Virginia) now. Was 96 earlier.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

24C. And not humid. In Florida. Holy frijoles.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

79F. It was up to 102F earlier in the day.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

about 96 with plenty of humidity to go around


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

94 f


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

99° f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93°F
Sky: Clear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

85f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F/26c - our normal high for October 9? 69F/20.5c!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^That is high for this time of year!

We're at 84F here in Dallas!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost record high for me. It'll be like this for a few more days.

After getting down to 50F/10c tonight, it's going to be 85F tomorrow! :fall


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

*61.9* °F 
Overcast
Humidity:97%Dew Point:61 °F Wind:*3.0* mphfrom the South 
Wind Gust:*5.6* mphPressure:*29.93* in (Steady) Visibility:10.0 miles

per www.weatherunderground.com


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It was 22C today. Such a beautiful day! I love this sunshine and warmth.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3°c/37°f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The overly warm weather continues.
Now 44F.
Today 70F! The normal is 52F!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°

Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°

Overcast


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

34 degrees F and overcast.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

4°c/39°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F / mostly cloudy


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

27c, sunny with a few white fluffy clouds over there.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Temperature: 4°C


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

32 celcius .. 90 F? *edit* oh wait that was what its meant to be.. the temp thing in my house says 30 celcius.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aurora said:


> 32 celcius .. 90 F? *edit* oh wait that was what its meant to be.. the temp thing in my house says 30 celcius.


32c = 90F you're right.

If it is 30c, that's 86F for us.

57F still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°

Overcast


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

2:30 am

-11 degrees Celsius = 12.2 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

-1°C (that's 30.2°F for you stone-agers)

I'm still gonna go out and take a walk. In your face, weather... and anxiety... and anyone else who crosses me.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

69°f


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ jealous 

25°F right now. And to think it was mid 50's here just recently. I hate Wisconsin weather.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

It's cold 
Around 30 degrees


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

41 *f


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

4 degrees C (39fh) on land,

and 11 degrees C (52fh) in the water.

Into the water when it gets light, probably going to be too windy though.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

*-2°C*


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

-2 °c


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

52°f


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

*steps outside*

COLD AS EFF.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

54°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 59%


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Bloody cold is what it is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36f


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

51°F
Not bad considering colder temperatures


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Rain in California.

57°F
Current: Showers
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 77%


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

28°f (~ -2°c)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

wayy too cold.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

9C. I've been living in the States for half my life and I'm still not used to Fahrenheit and probably never will be :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

25C (77F). Suckers and your winter


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

-5C with snow and wind. And winter is awesome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14F/-10c, windy with snow showers

*53,000th* post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I feel like it's hot here compared to all your temperatures. 52 F (but hey miami is rarely chilly, it's the sunshine state)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still 14F/-10c with a windchill of 1F/-17c

We might hit 22F/-5c today :lol

I am 250mi/400km away from Lake Michigan and I got an inch of lake effect snow overnight! That's rare.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

We're nearing 8am and the current temp is *37.0°F* (2.8 °C)

That's reasonably warm for December.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

-6°c/20°f


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

41f/ 5c


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

North west England, Cumbria

-7c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

54f


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

32f


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

71.6f


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

25F +wind chill= 15F -3.8C/-9.4C


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

58°F
Current: Showers
Wind: SE at 6 mph
Humidity: 93%


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

-13 w/ -17 windchill......doesnt even feel that bad.....which means Im getting used to winter now...BAH stupid winter


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

It's -5 C where I am. It's gotten warmer though, it was something like -21 C with windchill last week.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

-13 that I last saw, but that was in the middle of the night


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

53f


----------



## awesome1234 (Dec 13, 2010)

23 F 
feels like 7 F
snow/windy

ihatewinter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

80F but wet. 85F and sunny for new years though


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

5C

or 

41F


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

8


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

15°F | -9°C
Current: Snow Showers
Wind: N at 12 mph
Humidity: 74%


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

28 F 
feels like 11 F
Winds 25mph


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

49°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 78%


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here in Dallas, TX:

37°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: SSE at 16 mph
Humidity: 65%

No snow here


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Here in Dallas, TX:
> 
> 37°F
> Current: Mostly Cloudy
> ...


Lucky you! We've been buried in snow for the last month and now its raining so much that we're gettin flooded. 
I have decided to write to the President of Ireland and ask them to move Dublin closer to Dallas. That should fix the problem!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

-22F according to the widget on my desktop.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

ozkr said:


> -22F according to the widget on my desktop.


Is it legal to keep a pet midget?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Dub16 said:


> Is it legal to keep a pet midget?


I found him, ok. It's my right to keep him if I want to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cloudy
24F 
windchill of 12F


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> 80F but wet. 85F and sunny for new years though


Lucky you :mum



Dub16 said:


> Is it legal to keep a pet midget?


:lol

19 degrees here. Windy and lots of snow. :roll


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

+2 out! YAY.....thats what? like 34 or 35F

its gorgeous out!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Lt Rain 40F (5C)
93% Humidity
Wind speed calm
Dew point 39F (4C)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

-4°c/24°f


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cold.

But not as cold.

5 degrees C max today, 9 in the water.

Rainy as sh*t though


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

46°F
Current: Partly Cloudy
Wind: NE at 3 mph
Humidity: 73%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cloudy 22F/windchill 12F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently .... rain more
54°F
Current: Showers
Wind: E at 9 mph
Humidity: 88%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mostly Sunny
Temp: 37F Windchill: 34F

*For the first time in SEVENTEEN DAYS, we exceeded the freezing mark! (32F/0c)


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

UGH A STORM MOVED IN 

currently -25C....so like -13F


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

51°F. C-c-c-cold.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

28 degrees F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

32f


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2 degress celcius
a few clouds
relative humidity: 44%
Pressure: 102.05kPa
wind: 0 km/h
sunrise: 8:07
visibility: 48.0 km
sunset: 4:23
ceiling: unlimited


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

49F. A little chilly for L.A.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

48°F. Not as cold as yesterday because the sun's been out. The sky is so beautiful right now. I love evenings. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cloudy 45F


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

66f


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I hate you all


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^aww  

64F pretty nice temp


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

TorLin said:


> 97°F
> Current: Cloudy
> Wind: SW at 4 mph
> Humidity: 11%


:sus lucky!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mostly Sunny
> Temp: 37F Windchill: 34F
> 
> *For the first time in SEVENTEEN DAYS, we exceeded the freezing mark! (32F/0c)


^That was 11/29/10

Averages -> High 36F/3c Low 21F/-6c

Right now.......Partly Cloudy with Wind 63F/16c (yeah, you read that right). There's a 66F near me, too. :lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Wow! It's warmer there than here now! A cold front just came through this afternoon, so we're now at:

57F


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

52°F. Too cold.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

45°F
Current: Clear
Wind: NE at 5 mph
Humidity: 59%


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

HOT! And I HATE it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

44F Cloudy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3c

37f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F Mostly Sunny


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

-6C. It's so nice out and snowing ever so slightly. Beautiful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mostly Cloudy 25F/-4c -- windchill 17F/-7c


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

20 °F cloudy


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

1:10 AM
20F or -6 C 
Clear Skies that would explain the cold weather.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently 1:22 am pst
47°F
Current: Clear
Wind: E at 4 mph
Humidity: 66%


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

*36F...* after midnight? On January? WTF? It's really, really weird, and it's the second time this winter that something like this happens. As soon as the temperature rises above the freezing point all sorts of weird things start happening. It's gonna be like driving on a hockey rink... again.
On the bright side, it will be nice to take a walk and maybe take some pictures tomorrow (today, technically).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F/-2c Mostly Sunny


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

23°F


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn cold!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> 23°F


That ain't normal.....it just ain't normal - for Dallas, Cincinnati, OR Dayton!

It's about the same here - winter storm warning and all


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

63°f


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

0°c/32°f


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

2° C Snow storm is on the way looking at about 20 CM maybe more for me since I'm high...my depth perception is off. <--- kidding


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

-20C/-4F without windchill


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

32.4f


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

26°F | -3°C
Current: Snow
Wind: N at 14 mph


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

6.8

Overcast


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

10 celcius. In yo face america! :boogie


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

-22c


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

-8C and snowing. (Click it, you know you want to)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

0°?!

ITS ****ING COLD

Freezing my balls off *IN* here


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

22f


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

45°f


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

warmish?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

-8°C, not bad at all.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

77f


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

63 f


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

35°c


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

71.4°F in my room, 48°F outside


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

61f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

81f


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

70f


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

89F :mum


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Humid.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

48°f


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

16 °C, Scattered Clouds.

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

91°f


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Trooper said:


> 16 °C, Scattered Clouds.
> 
> Trooper


ditto, only according to the weather forecast here it's sunny. spose the clouds are an optical illusion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79F/26c


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

24c/75f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> 24c/75f


Isn't that a little warm for Canada? :lol Just kidding - I am glad to see it to be honest.

I had MORE RAIN here - 75F.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

80F... w/84% humidity... feels like 84F


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

86f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

89f 110 days without any rain.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

90°f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

96f


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

10 ºC = 50 ºF

Quite chilly for Sydney, then again it is winter.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

91 F, 108 with humidity.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

34. ****.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

93 degrees :no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

-396°f


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

68f.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

12°C (or around 53°F) - unusually cold for an afternoon in Brisbane. Bring on the summer heat!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

86°f


----------



## officetechsp (Jun 8, 2011)

*hot as heck*

its gonna be 103 tomm crazy it isnt summer yet lol


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

54f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

86f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

96f


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

75f/82% humidity


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

24°c / ~75°f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

88f


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

70


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

5°C / 42°F Getting warmer I hope the summer is one the way, we had hail and snow last night. Has been cold.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

84°f


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

79 f


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

18C

Thing is, I've been gaming for a bit so my bedroom is more around the 25C mark. Damn heat box, I love how well you game, but damn you suck during the summer.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

73°F in my room 55°F outside


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

51f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73f


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

60f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

69f


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

11C/52F
and rainy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72f


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

66.4f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60f


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

286.15 Kelvin.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

75f


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

12deg. cel. It's warm in here though woo.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

93f


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

18°c


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

63°f


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

91 f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

108f


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

86ºf


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

95 Degrees Farenheit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84f


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

73f


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

101°f and I'm still wearing a jacket.. x.x


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

92f


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

23C/73f. Beautiful and sunny, with a chance of thundershowers later! yay


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

63° and sunny!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

13°C, 11pm! My house is really warm though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

6:06 pm
84 f (29 c)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

74 f


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

59f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

83F heat index 86F


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

78f


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Air temp: 76 f
Dew Point: 57 f

Probably will get to 80 today unless a good lake breeze kicks in.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

88f


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

90f


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

60f


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

14°c


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

18c/64f


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

107 ugh.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

86°f


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

81f


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

24c (75f)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79f


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

92 f


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

97F, which is actually pretty cool for TX summer weather...:rofl


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

about 16 c


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

16 celcius
60.8 fahrenheit


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

70 and we just had some storms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°f and Partly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

88f


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

64 degrees


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

77 degrees farenheit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

34°C/93°F. at 5:00 pm!

Pretty hot.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

68F at 11:40PM


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

41F


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

57 F

Finally some nice chilly weather for a change. It was great to go the park today.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

4°c/39f


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

23°c at 1:30am


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

57f
14c


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

83 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°f and Clear


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

61.9f /16.6c


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

40°f right now, but we're supposed to get some snow later tonight.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> 40°f right now, but we're supposed to get some snow later tonight.


We already have snow now. It's also about -40f here in Western New England.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

52°f at 7 pm. Cold front just came through...it was 86°f yesterday.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> 52°f at 7 pm. Cold front just came through...it was 86°f yesterday.


Ooo it did? I'm gonna have to see.

It is stilll hott over here


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

-1!


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

57f / 14c


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

38°F


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

45 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

53F and mostly clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°f and Overcast


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Clear and 51.3F/10.7C


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

-1C, might snow


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

34C hot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F Partly Cloudy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

73°f and extremely windy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

53.2F/11.8 C Mostly Cloudy


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

High/Low: 51°F/40°F, Clear	

Wind: SW at 9 mph 

Humidity: 45%

i.e. my kind of weather


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

66f


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

50 and very windy


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

61 degrees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

59F Cloudy/Windy


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

46°F


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

13°c/55°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F - mostly cloudy and windy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

70f


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 70f


Are you sure? It's 81f here. Can't believe it's cooler there than here...crazy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

melissa75 said:


> Are you sure? It's 81f here. Can't believe it's cooler there than here...crazy.


 Hmm. Well in west texas its always been too hot or cold.. I think its a little warm or slightly above normal at this time. Im ready for the cold weather. And 81 f is that typical for dallas around this time?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Hmm. Well in west texas its always been too hot or cold.. I think its a little warm or slightly above normal at this time. Im ready for the cold weather. And 81 f is that typical for dallas around this time?


IDK, it seems like it should be cooler. It was cold last week a few days. It's hard to say, it's so up and down this time of year!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

59F and cloudy


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°f and Scattered clouds


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

35°F


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

67.1 inside/46 F outside. Drizzle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41°f and Overcast


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*73°F*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°f and Partly Cloudy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

-18 degrees. Can't believe two days ago it was +1. That's crazy for this time of year. Back to normal now I guess >_<


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

41°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

36°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F/mostly cloudy


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

31 F with wet snow. It is sticking to everything.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

32F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F Partly Cloudy


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

34F


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

-18 degrees (0F)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

51F and light rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

24C/75F at 3am


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

30F/-1C Fog

70F inside


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7°C/ 45°F
Light rain


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

45°F (7°C) fog/mostly sunny/calm outside. 75°F (24°C) home.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

49°F


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

40°F
96% humidity...yuck


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

17 F with light lake effect snow. Suppose to have an Arctic front blast through Wednesday. Suppose to be west wind flow behind it so that will put where I live in the bulls eye for heavy lake effect snow. I will be firing the snowblower up the second half of this week. It wouldn't surprise me if we get two feet by Saturday. Once the snows starts it doesn't take long to pile up.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

-4 celcius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35°f and Overcast


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

40 something degrees.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

32 glorious degrees. I love it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Berrrzzzz


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

6c [42.8 degrees fahrenheit]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35°f and Mostly Cloudy


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's actually around 70 degrees here. Wtf? Our weather is so weird.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

50°F/10°C, rain O.O its DEC 14th Chicago .... i wanna see some snow


----------



## bluestone (Dec 11, 2011)

18*F, UV index 0.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

I don't know.. but it might snow ^-^!!


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

55 and raining, in DECEMBER!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Well its the morning over here in New Zealand. It is 9:02am raining and it is currently 17 degrees.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

69 degrees. Hehe.^_^

In georgia, btw. (The state, not da country)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°f and Partly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

46f


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

35f


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Brisbane, qld - 32c


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

50 I think, which is warm for here in december. Very happy about that


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

32 degrees F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°f and Light Rain


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

25°C


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am staying on my computer right now and all four cores are reading 60°C ish. Motherboard, 60. Graphics card, 63.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> I am on my computer right now and all four cores are reading 60°C ish.


How are you doing that?! :lol I have a quad-core now! :banana.

It is 10c/50F - at 6pm.....WAY too warm for this time of year. The normal high for me is 36F/2c - unreal!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

49°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

86F or 30C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F/3c


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1/2/2012 today in california in my town its
77°F


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

4°F

It's gonna be a cold night...


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

-15C no wind yet still freezing


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

-4C
Feels Like: -9C


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Currently its 55*. Today it was 65* and sunny skies. 
Don't know what happened to winter this year. :stu Never seen it like this before.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7F (-14C) feels like -7F


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

23 right now suppose to rise to 29 by morning due to an Alberta clipper coming this way. Suppose to be lake snow all week.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

24C 
But its raining heavily, so it feels colder.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly Cloudy

32°F
(0°C) *Humidity*: 92 % *Wind Speed*:NE 6 MPH
*Barometer*:30.07 in (1019.30 mb) *Dewpoint*:30°F (-1°C) *Wind Chill*:26°F (-3°C) *Visibility*:10.00 Miles *More Local Wx:* *3 Day History:*


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

MsDaisy said:


> Currently its 55*. Today it was 65* and sunny skies.
> Don't know what happened to winter this year. :stu Never seen it like this before.


I have seen winters like this. After the mid 1980's there were many mild winters. I remember a couple of times the trees budding out in late December back home in Iowa. Also, my Grandmother's Lilac bush bloomed in late November due to a very warm spell. I thought it was time for her to go to the home when she told me this until I came over to her house to witness this.

It's that pesky low pressure system always setting up in the gulf of Alaska that is screwing things up. Been a cold and snowy winter in Alaska this year while the lower 48 gets flooded with warmer Pacific air. I haven't even put gas in my sled or even forked out the $45 for a trail permit. There are tons of sledders up here due to there isn't good riding snow anywhere else. It is early season conditions at best here. Suppose to warm up to almost 40 here next Sunday and next week is expected to be warmer. I guess I am just going to let the sled sit in the garage. I drained the carbs when I drain the gas out of the tank last spring so it should be alright. I notice the Tech students have started constructing the snow statues. They are lucky we got a foot of snow last week. It was looking bleak. Wonder if they will hold up until the Winter Carnival in early February?


----------



## acorns and insects (Nov 25, 2011)

-24 C / -11 F

But feels like -34 C / -29 F (with the wind chill)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3°c/37°f


----------



## Grimm one (Jan 17, 2012)

-29c plus a strong wind


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

39°F

Though now that I've read the temps of all your guy's temps I don't feel so cold lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

21°C | °F
FriSatSunMon




























Clear

Wind: NE at 13 km/h

Humidity: 11%


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

17°C


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

29c / 84F 75% humidity and it's 11:30pm. Hence the not-being-asleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F and SUNNY!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

5°c/41°f


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

19°C


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

40°f / 4°c


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

at 4:52pm, in the shade (thermometer outside our door) - 69* F ......and I'm a little chilly w/just the screen door closed 

(as people in area w/o great weather think "WTF's a screen door?" lol)


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

33°C apparently

I've not been out though


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

-10 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

-17°C


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm getting cold just reading the negative temperature postings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F and clear


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

18°C


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

31 C


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

23°C


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

*-6.1°C*


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

*33°C*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

24°C


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

20°C sgetting cold


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The high temperature reached 68 (or 20 C) today, which tied a record high. The average high here at the end of January is 39 (3 C).


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

22°C


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

TheRob said:


> The high temperature reached 68 (or 20 C) today, which tied a record high. The average high here at the end of January is 39 (3 C).


Wow, crazy!

We've been having some record high temps here, as well. At the moment, it is 75F. This time last year, we had record low temps...super bowl was here, and it was a freak ice/snow storm lol.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

37°F (2°C, I think?)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

18°C


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

-3°C


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

20°C


----------



## Nocti (Dec 6, 2011)

-25 C ( was -37C this morning)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

-24°c /-11°f


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> -24°c /-11°f


:blank

4°c/40°f

I mean WTF? it's winter, no snow, high temps -_-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

La Nina - the cold air has been going east instead of south this winter - it's all in Alaska and Europe.

41F and SUNNY!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

19°C


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

-23°C


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

37F


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

2°C/37°F

It's downright balmy.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

46°F/8°C
Wind N at 0km/h
humidity: 57%


----------



## wnt2chng (Dec 21, 2011)

57F


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

20°C


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

20°C | °F
MonTueWedThu




























Mostly Cloudy

Wind: N at 0 km/h

Humidity: 36%https://www.google.com/setprefs?fhe...&ei=qVcwT_6aK6SaiAKE3ZCZAw&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQwwQ


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

-12°C


----------



## Cats (Feb 6, 2012)

60.3°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

43F/6c


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

2°C (about 35-36°F) 
This is a REALLY warm winter! Normally right now it would be f***ing FREEZING!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

44°F

Its been really warm winter here too, I dont know whether to be happy or worried.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

56°F


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

23 degrees F


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

20°C


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*81°F*


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7c


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

2°c / 36°f


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

-23 degrees Celsius, believe it or not, this is kind of a warmer winter than usual xD


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

52F, Fort Worth TX


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

23°C


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

17°C/63°F

With red lightning!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

18°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sunny with wind
Temp 18F/ -7c
Wind NW at 21mph/33kph gusting to 28mph/44kph
Windchill 1F/-17c


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

18°C


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

-1 and F*** ITS COLD!


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

54 F


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

21°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F/-1c


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

60 F Cloudy


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

54 degrees. the coldest it has been in 2012 lol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

16F/-9C feels like 4F


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

40F, and apparently it's snowing in some areas. I still haven't seen anything yet .


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

melissa75 said:


> 40F, and apparently it's snowing in some areas. I still haven't seen anything yet .


The last time it snowed in my area it was 1977


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

0°C/32°F when I was working outside today, but the wind chill made it feel colder.

-4°C/25°F right now. 

It's only the second time it has really turned cold so far this year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

66°f/19°c


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

15°C


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*40°C /* *1*o*4F*.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You've got to be around the Dallas area like me. My car said 105F today and the other day it said 111F. 

I truly think we in the Dallas area will just poof into ashes soon when we walk outside.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

71°F
I live in Central NJ


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

294 K

chem nerd in the house, homies!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> You've got to be around the Dallas area like me. My car said 105F today and the other day it said 111F.
> 
> I truly think we in the Dallas area will just poof into ashes soon when we walk outside.


Actually, Im about 7 hours away in Del Rio.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

It was 90°F earlier when I left to go to the store and now it just dropped to 68° during my walk.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> I truly think we in the Dallas area will just poof into ashes soon when we walk outside.


...It's bound to happen soon. Sincerely.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A cool 9 degrees


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

101°f/38.3°c


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

87 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

13 degrees Centigrade or 55 Fahrenheit. It's clearly getting autumn here. Brrr.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

102°F


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

58 F and sunny. Kind of Indian Summer weather. Suppose to get to mid 60's the next few days until a big low comes bringing colder temps, wind, rain, and possible snow for high elevations inland from the big lake.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> 102°F


That's horrendous. Where do you live?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

69 degrees and Sunny here in Seattle.

For all of you non-Americans that is 20.55555555557 degrees Celsius according to yahoo answers.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

14°c


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

22 degrees Celsius, around 71.5 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

14°C


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> That's horrendous. Where do you live?


Southern California


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Celsius confuses me...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Celsius confuses me...


Fahrenheit confuses me...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

72 F
It was 107 F earlier :/


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just turned off the heater, pretty sure its over 80F now


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

59 f


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

-48million C


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably between 15-20° C


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

8°C but it is only 6 AM here in Vancouver. 

I actually kind of like the colder weather.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

12 degrees in Tasmania


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

27°C

I feel like taking a bath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Light Rain


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

37f, sleet


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

-100000 Italian Lira 

Honestly what's the point of this thread?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

5 degrees Celsius here in Lyon (cant find that symbol on my keyboard)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

19°C


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

70 degrees F... i swear the weather never changes were i live... startin to think im in purgatory


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

47°f, 8°c


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

2°C


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

48 F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After a high of 71 yesterday (9 out of 10 on the Record High Richter Scale) and a high of 64. today....it's 45F and cloudy.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

53 F


I don't get this... It's winter time... And it's been 80+ degrees outside! WTF?!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

59f= 15c


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

11c


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

0°c/32°f


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

23 f 
- 5 c


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

-14 C


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1 C

-5 with wind


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3 C


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

bet'wee'n 5'0 and '76 percents' of 'farring hight's.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

2°C


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

-1°C .But it feels colder because of the wind.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

- 10 f


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

36F


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

21°C


----------



## colourfulcrumpets (Dec 5, 2012)

1°C


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

An absolutely massive 1°C, frying eggs on car bonnets weather.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

62°F
Currently: Partly Cloudy
Wind: SW at 7 MPH
Humidity: 81%


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-6 C

Still no snow where the hell is my snow :mum


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

64F (18C). I wish it was colder. I love cold weather especially after the brutal hot and humid summers in my city.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

64°F
Cloudy
77% humidity


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9°C

No Fahrenheit pls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

-1°C +8 MPH Wind. Not bad, but it's bound to get worse.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Since it is the middle of the night:
10C/50F, clear, 66% humidity. High of 22C/72F, low of 9C/48F. Bump that all up about 10% in spring/fall and 25% in summer and you have basically the current weather here year-round.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

41° F


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

52F/11C

I hate this weather. I feel like I can't move around. I'm just like stuck in my bed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 52F/11C
> 
> I hate this weather. I feel like I can't move around. I'm just like stuck in my bed.


I will swap with you its 20 c here.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

31 F


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> I will swap with you its 20 c here.


You live in the cold part of Australia or something? I thought it was summer there.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You live in the cold part of Australia or something? I thought it was summer there.


It is summer and the forecast tomorrow is for 28c, yuk I'm not looking forward to
tomorrow and the next 4 days of very warm weather.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Very jealous of all you in warmer climates right now.

At the moment, it's 10°F (-12 C). And very snowy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

17C and gloomy here, some summer. :lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Right now at 1pm it's -4C, with 6m/s wind, making the temperature feel like -11C.
Not a bad day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> It is summer and the forecast tomorrow is for 28c, yuk I'm not looking forward to
> tomorrow and the next 4 days of very warm weather.


That would be great. I like it nice and toasty. Then I can feel free and walk around in shorts and tank top. I'm sick of wearing all these layers and having to hide under blankets to be warm. It's so depressing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> That would be great. I like it nice and toasty. Then I can feel free and walk around in shorts and tank top. I'm sick of wearing all these layers and having to hide under blankets to be warm. It's so depressing.


I think you and I are like chalk and cheese.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

27 degrees

I hate winter in Chicago


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

21°F


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

12°C, an excellent temperature.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Overcast


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> 12°C, an excellent temperature.


I agree. :yes


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

40F


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

34F


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

-5°C / 23°F
Freezing Fog.
1mph NE wind.
93% Humidity. (I still don't understand humidity...)


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

56 F

I just love living in Santa Barbara, wouldn't you?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

31 F and FREEZING to me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

missalice0306 said:


> 56 F
> 
> I just love living in Santa Barbara, wouldn't you?


No, I was there a couple of years ago its alright, but I prefer Tasmania.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

gusstaf said:


> Very jealous of all you in warmer climates right now.
> 
> At the moment, it's 10°F (-12 C). And very snowy.


Why? I have to travel eight hours to go snowboarding. It is winter, but SoCal hasn't got the memo yet.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

ericj said:


> Why? I have to travel eight hours to go snowboarding. It is winter, but SoCal hasn't got the memo yet.


Okay, you have a point there. But I'm a little unhappy with the current weather situation as my car went off the barely-plowed road into the ditch last night and I had to call a tow. Plus shoveling a foot of heavy snow off the driveway is a pain in the a**.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Light Rain


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

-11C/12F 
Feels like -17C/1F

Partly cloudy, winds at 11km/h or 7mph 

A bit cold for my tastes, but it won't be above freezing until mid-March at the closest.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

31F/-1C
Mostly Cloudy

The Celsius makes it sound colder than it actually is.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

-4C, cloudy with light flurries.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-1C it's still feels like summer.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

4°C, still excellent.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

41f/5c.....


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

8°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's 10am here and it's still only 51F. Freezing!! I hate this weather. Horrible.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

-4


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

-10 'c


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

1°c / 34°f


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

28 degrees...EW.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

28°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Overcast


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

-2 celsius.

This morning it was -17.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

40°F


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

26°f / -3°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37° Light Rain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

17 degrees C


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

60 F


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

51 F


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-6C to warm


----------



## AnxietyCat (Dec 5, 2012)

3°C, cloudy and some rain... The snow is melting


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

9°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Light Rain


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

46f or 8c raining


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

-11C heh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

46F/7c Thunderstorm. Power just went out for a bit,


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7 C. It's quite warm for the time of the year.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

70F (21C), I want far colder weather. Funny for all the people in very cold weather who'd love to trade with me in a heartbeat. The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

62 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

-2°f / -19°c


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

26C Overcast 64% Humidity.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

27° C and 84% humidity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-12C still warm


----------



## canada9042 (Dec 31, 2011)

-20 degrees Celsius. Cold but sunny.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

51° F


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

25°C and cloudy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

20 degrees C


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

7°f / -14°c


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

34 f / 1 c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Overcast


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hot and Muggy.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

53°F, overcast with showers


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

47 F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

14°c. Rainy.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

11ºC Cloudy


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

30°C Mostly sunny


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

45 F Overcast


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

-2 C and dark haha


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

37!! Wet and cold and shivery! Love it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Light Freezing


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

-5 C, sunny with a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Partly Cloudy


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

23 degrees Fahrenheit (-5 C) with clouds. Pretty typical winter afternoon around here.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9 F / -5 wind chill :/


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

21.5 C - it's always 21.5 C in my flat. Visibility: good.


----------



## symphony (Jan 2, 2013)

30°f | -1°c


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

40 F Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35° Clear


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's 104 (40C) in Melbourne apparently. One of my Brazilian friends on facebook said she's loving it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well in Tasmania we have broke records 42 C in Hobart and I'm hating it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

38 F Clear


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

32C here today. Feeling bad for the Hobart and Adelaide members where it was 42 and 44 respectively!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

44 F. Omg it feels sooo cold tonight!! All bundled up!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

32F/0c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37° Overcast


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

41 F Clear


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Right now -2°C, it was too snowy in the morning but now its sunny?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Around 10c [50f] and raining....


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

That is -2 C, because I do not use F


----------



## Faengil (Dec 15, 2012)

48°
Cloudy today. T.T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Light Rain


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

55 F Hazy


----------



## FeistyHeisty (Nov 7, 2011)

24 C / 76 F
87% humidity

Daytime temperatures have been averaging around 27 C / ~81 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35° Light Rain


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Currently at a chilly 75 F


----------



## levany (Jan 17, 2013)

38 F - Partly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

47F/8.5c and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Overcast


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

27°f/-3°c

fuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

55°F /13°C at 11:26AM

It's freezing. I hate this weather.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

-1°C


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Clear


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

-27 degrees celsius, sunny


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

-3 F .... Damn.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 55°F /13°C at 11:26AM
> 
> It's freezing. I hate this weather.


Sorry to wake you from your dream but 13 C is not cold.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Sorry to wake you from your dream but 13 C is not cold.


It is cold if you do not have proper heating in your house. We can't have the gas heater on all the time otherwise the electric/gas bill will be $400 a month. So we only have it on for a few hours a day. I'm cold and miserable half the time.

When I was living in a warmer apartment it wasn't so bad. This house is so drafty and cold. Old houses really suck.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

^ I'm jealous. 


29F


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

16F, the f stands for ****ing cold.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c and light snow - a surprise accumulation of snow tonight!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35° Overcast


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Up to 11 F today, much warmer than yesterday!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> 19F/-7c and light snow - a surprise accumulation of snow tonight!


Same temp....more snow Friday :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## kjafkdfkfa (Apr 19, 2011)

2°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Light Rain


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

70 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F and Cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Overcast
37°F
3°C


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

-24°C

We have endured worse.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

57°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

It's about 8F here w/ wind chills near -20F coming tonight. It was 62F here just 2 days ago. :blank


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

15 F and it ****ing sucks!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

0


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

19.6°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Light Rain


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

48°


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

42


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

-1 celsius. spring is late.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

52°


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

51F and partly cloudy


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

44. Misery.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

3° Celsius!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

57, clear, and sunny!!!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

43° Sunny


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

37F. Brr. Getting better, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F and partly cloudy FINALLY!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

upper 30's if I had to guess.. clear and sunny.. I was out washing my truck a little while ago in my T-shirt in that weather :")..


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

64F and sunny


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

46F, mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

42° Cloudy


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

58º cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

11 degrees celsius. It looks like it'll downpour any minute. That might finally melt away the rest of the snow banks.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Toad Licker, I think we may live close to each other (probably within a couple hundred miles). Our temperature readings seem to be just about the same.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

82 F


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

7c/ 45f


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

6C/43 F and rainy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

68 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

41° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79F and mostly sunny! OMG! The forecast high was 74F today. Some places in Ohio have hit 80F and we have a few hours of heating still!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

46° Rainy.

millenniumman...you're from Ohio and I'm from Michigan...from this day forward you shall be my arch-nemesis!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

73 F


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

41 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Clear


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

67° Clear


----------



## ackiturn (Apr 23, 2013)

It's 70 degrees in Chicago :boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

73° Cloudy


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

27°F Light Snow


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

It's up to the dizzy heights of 57.2°F today, sunny and clear skies!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

42 °C


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

46°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

20ºc / 68ºf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

75 and Sunny!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

58 and rainy. :rain


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

66 and sunny


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

41°F and sunny


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

84 F. It feels really hot though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Partly Cloudy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

68° Cloudy


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

58°F and Sunny


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

90 and Sunny


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

16'c it says on google  [I dont know how to do the little o's >: ( lol] its RLY warm tho. I guess my mum must av left the heating on or something 

11:32pm so its dark outside xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

61F and cloudy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

48F and cloudy.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

52F Light Rain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Clear


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

59°F and cloudy


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

Cold and Rainy WTF?!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Like almost 90 and Sunny again.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

53F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Clear


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

19 c


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

82° Sunny


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

63F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F and cloudy


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

It's funny because the other day it was 80 and super sunny. I love rain though so I don't mind. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I take back my recent report.

It's only 49F and cloudy! I think I will stay in today .


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

It´s 9 p.m and it´s 21ºc


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

60°F
Scattered clouds
No wind
Humidity 44%


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

14.7 degrees Celsius


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

25ºc


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

65 °F


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

55°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Light Rain


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

77 f

25 c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

62°F Overcast


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

34C - 28C

Freaking hot today. Literally sweating when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

78°F overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

77F/25c and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

72°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8 C / 47 F. It is May. Our last bits of sunshine have been eons ago. I am not sure how much longer I can take this.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

79°


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

48°F and cloudy, rainy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

68°F partly cloudy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

19o C feels like 91o C


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7.5 o C


----------



## Magaly22 (May 7, 2013)

20C


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

63°F Light Rain


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Shout out to Oklahoma.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Partly Cloudy


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I am at work, but where I live it is about 77 degrees Farenheit


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

73°F Cloudy


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

One million degrees, or atleast it feels that way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

75 °F and sunny


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

103 F
Clear Skies
6% humidity


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

75°


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Partly Cloudy


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

21 C thanks to air conditioner


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

82 F. It's so humid though.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

68° F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

mostly cloudy
95 F
precipitation: 10%
humidity: 2%
wind: 5 mph


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

103° f


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

104 F 24% humidity


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

Currently 67 degrees and rainy


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

97 F


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hot. F*cking hot.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

London -17°C 
8mph Westerly 
*Humidity*: 84%
*Visibility*: Very Good
*Pressure*: 1019mb, Rising


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

64° F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Clear


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

64° F Clear


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9 degrees Celsius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm enjoying this cooler weather
63° F Overcast


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

close to 5505 °C


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

65° F Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

71F and head for rain - 10th out of the last eleven days.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Monotony, is that Hell? :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3.5 degrees or 36 F and raining


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

12C/54F and clear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

83°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

79oF (dno how to do the little "o" lol xD)

IM BOILING ALIVE tho amgawd come back cold weatherrrr I larv uuu lol.
(then I can complain about how cold it is and how I wish it was sunny :lol) DEM BRITS!!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

70°F Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Scattered Clouds


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

90° F:no


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

29 degrees c. Hottest day ever I'm melting....dying....


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

83°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

18 c ( 65 f)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

68 f at the airport. I think around 70 is average for this time of year. It did get up to 90 Saturday which is 20 degrees above normal.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

101°f/38°c. it was 112°f/44°c 2 days ago, so feels pretty nice right now


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

81 F (27 C) at midnight.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9 C in the afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Clear


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

71°

Feels warmer than that though.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

75°F Haze


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

26 but it's actually so hot that all the thermometers are broken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Partly Cloudy


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

89F feels like 94


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

72°F Scattered Clouds, feels like the perfect summer day outside.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

80°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

71°F partly cloudy


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

63F clear


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

68°, Clear and Dark


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

73 right now. That should be our high. Was expecting Sunday to be hot, but they say only 76 must be a front coming through.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Clear


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

hot.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

83°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

83°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Partly cloudy 87F: heat index 89F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

84.2 f


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

87°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SilentMinutes (Jul 12, 2013)

77°F, partly cloudy.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

94°


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Overcast


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hot !!! 91 

Tomorrow 94 way to hot !!!!!

Hey how come I don't have a degree symbol on my keyboard..:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

40+ C


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

11.5 C just right.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

81°F Clear


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

41C last time I checked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not current an its not where I live but this was San Jose earlier today... Around 8


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

78°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> 27 degrees.
> 
> I have no idea what temperatures you people post when it's in Fahrenheit....


That's about 83F :lol

Start at 0c/32F. For every 5 degrees Celsius, it's 9 degrees Fahrenheit.

5c -> 41F
10c -> 50F
15c -> 59F
20c -> 68F
25c -> 77F
30c -> 86F

It's 85F and humid...or about 29c. It feels like 92F or about 33c with the humidity.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Mm.. okay today the temperature is 27 Celsius.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

79F


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

92F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79F and cloudy....about to get a thunderstorm. I have a watch out. too.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

81°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

18C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

28 C Kelowna, BC, Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

For those who use the metric system: 25°C
For those who don't: 77°F

10pm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Scattered Clouds


----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

90 and will be storming soon


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Clear


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

89° Scattered Clouds


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

17ºc
62.6F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
87°F
31°C


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

90 degrees and it's going on 8 at night.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

75 f

:3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

80 degrees at roughly one in the morning


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

High of - 80 Degrees
Current Temp - 67F Degrees
Wind - NNE 
Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

21°
Cloudy with chances of sunshine.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

70F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

19°c / 66°f


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

17°
Dark and windy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Right Now:
8:04 pm
84°F
Partly Cloudy

Tonight:
65°F
Isolated T-Storms :boogie


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

75


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

85°F and it's nearly midnight


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

89F
56% Humidity


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

72f/22c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

17°
Partially cloudy, mainly dark.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

in my room...


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

28C


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

5505c


I live on the sun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

80°F
FEELS LIKE 82°

Partly Cloudy


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

26 celsius.Hazy,rainy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

73°F Overcast


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

66°F


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Bloody cold 22dc winter sucks


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

12C  getting cooler in the evenings


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

H: 14°c
L: 8°c


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

75 F


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

1,000 f


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

50°f / 10°c


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

84°F


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

10°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

67°F


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

16°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Light Rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

64°F Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Light Rain


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

-9°


----------



## jxsxixe (Dec 8, 2013)

18° cloudy


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

31C (at 8pm)


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

7 °C


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

-10 °C
I'm disappointed, December.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

-3 C


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

It is a balmy 4 °F.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

-6 C,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

18° Overcast


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Or -7° Celsius.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

21° Overcast


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Mostly Clear
71°


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

-2 degrees F (-19 C)

-15 with the wind chill (-26 C)


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

-1° F here, -21° when taking into account the wind chill. We're in the same boat!

...and yet I' m still a bit hot in my apartment -_-


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

27° 12:56 am.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

27 F


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Internet says -8°C (8:52 AM)

edit. my body said -6°C when having :cig outside.

edit2 (10:06 AM). it was too darkish to see what my ridiculously placed thermometer showed until now: -6°C :cig


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

A sunny 0°C around 10:20 AM at the Belgian coast.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8 degrees celsius


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

In Skryim right now its about -2°C


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

-10 C and very slippery.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Temp at 12.47am:

26 C/ 79 F

Humidity: 89%


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

8 degrees celcius


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

30 C°.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30° Overcast


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

16°C


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Clear
64° F


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

40F (4C) with periodic light rain. Pretty excellent weather, IMHO.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

17° F 

This makes me sad.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

22C


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

39deg c today but usually gets a few degrees warmer than what they say 
Bloody hot


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

20ºC (68ºF), and it's 12 am :/


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

0ºC

Nice ****ing christmas!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

crimeclub said:


> Too damn cold!!
> 
> Leaving class


That mountain/scene looks familiar. Mind you, few areas of the valley are very distinct in construction or lights. About 8-10 miles west of the Wasatch? If so, I used to go to the same school...



Nunuc said:


> 0ºC
> 
> Nice ****ing christmas!


I'd think you'd be happy with that where you are. That sounds balmy for your latitude this time of year.

It's 43F here with a very light mist. Beautiful.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Nearly 10pm and it's still over 30C. 

Getting ready for a white-hot Christmas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A very pleasant 11.6 C.


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

7*C here that's 45*F


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

34°c in Sydney australia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Light Rain


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Christmas day was a nice Sunny 31°C today in Melbourne. Or 88°F for American viewers


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

23 degrees.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

20°F/-7°C Light snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Overcast


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

23° Clear


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

17 degrees


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

26 f / -3.3 c


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-12°C


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

-22 C, nipples are pretty erect


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

35 degrees fahrenheit


----------



## jacko2 (Dec 31, 2012)

5°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40F and partly cloudy.....about to get two to four inches of snow tonight.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

5°F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-19°C but with the wind chill feels like -28°C and lightly snowing


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Tomorrow's high just above today's low... yikes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

66°f (19°c)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
49°F
9°C


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1°F/-18°C. Siberian weather coming soon, yippee.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

18°F and very windy. Calling for some snow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Partly Cloudy


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

10f/-12c

BRRRRR


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

3 degrees, pretty warm night.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

12F


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

16°F Clear


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Currently it is 0°C and overcast


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Right now: 24C / 75.2F
at 3 PM: 35C / 95F


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

-26C (or -14F )


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

39F Clear


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

49F wet


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

-1C

Precipitation: 30%
Humidity: 93%
Wind: 16 km/h


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

0°C with freezing rain warning


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

39deg c bloody hot


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

23 F


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

22.0


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

294.26 Kelvins.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

18 °F/-6.4 °C

It never gets that cold here. And I have to walk home one mile from using the internet.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

41 f / 5 c...with fog


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I wonder if everyone in this thread realizes that a clever stalker could take the exact temperature you posted combined with the timestamp and look at historical weather data to figure out where you live. :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

-18 F (at 11 AM) with a windchill expected to hit -40 later in the afternoon. 

Everyone keeps talking about it. It's the most exciting thing to happen in Illinois this year. :teeth


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

24F 
with a high of 40F today


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Right Now- 21 °F
Today - Abundant sunshine. Cold. High 32 °F (0.0 °C). Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph (16.1 to 32.2 kph).
Tonight - Mostly clear. Low 18 °F (-7.8 °C). Winds S at 5 to 10 mph (8.0 to 16.1 kph).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

arnie said:


> I wonder if everyone in this thread realizes that a clever stalker could take the exact temperature you posted combined with the timestamp and look at historical weather data to figure out where you live. :yes


I would actually pity the person , that felt the need to stalk me....lol...I'd invite them in for some soup...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

-8 f/-32 f windchill with persistent lake effect snow.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

3 F. not that bad really.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

15 Celsius / 59 Fahrenheit. Ha!


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

57F, not too bad today


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

-13 degrees (F), -44 wind chill. This is the warmest it has been all day!!!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

79° lol soo nice. My parents are dealing with -50° weather right now


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

-15 F 
windchill -35 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mousy said:


> -15 F
> windchill -35 F


Woah! That's chilly! We had that windchill temp a few days ago&#8230;Thank goodness it's nicer out now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ We've been getting wind chill like that here too. Not fun :/

Right now it's -12C with flurries


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ITT: Californians rubbing it in.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

-1F Clear


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

4F, clear, with a windchill around -25F


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

86º, last week it reached 104º


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow we are having a heatwave today. It -5 f with a wind chill of -25 f. Continuing to get persistent lake effect snow.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-19C but feels like -30C with wind chill and flurries...can't forget about those


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hell frozen over


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hell frozen over


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

19 F. Doesn't feel that cold though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-9C


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

6 f/-8 f windchill. Suppose to make it up to 33 F Sunday. Winds suppose to come out the of SW tomorrow blowing the lake effect back over the Lake. Called the guy that shovels my roof. So hoping he can get over while we get a reprieve to scoop the roof off.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 35313


Bloody hot


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

45F and cloudy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

46 degrees F.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1C.. so much better than a few days ago! : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Light Rain


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

63 F

17.2 C

Moist.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

55F Cloudy


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

45.3 deg Celsius = 113.54deg f
What a stinker today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Overcast


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A stinking hot 36.5 ****ing degrees Celsius


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

48F/9C, overcast @ 23:00 local time.

There are reasons I live here. Wore short sleeves and no coat all day today. :-D


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Overcast
40°F
4°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

39F Foggy.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

85°
Can't wait until it gets dark and cools down a bit


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1C feels like -7C with wind chill but sunny


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

30°F (-1°C) Overcast

It's a ****ing heat wave compared to the past couple weeks where I was freezing my fat butt off.


----------



## bobby brown 1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

6c feels like 3c
Light rain showers


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

68 F


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

75 degrees F


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

72° F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

13 f with party cloudy skies. Hope it clears off good esp over the big lake. I would like to see a satellite photo of the big lake to see how much ice is out there. I read there is 37% ice cover right now. The lake effect snow days are numbered.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C, damp and off/on flurries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C, sunny but feels like -12C with wind chill warning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

58 F or 14.4 C 
I dried clothes outside today.
They call it June-uary here.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7 F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-20C feels like -29 with wind chill


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

16F Cloudy


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

12F, never ending snow...


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

46 F
Haze
5:23 AM


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-17C but sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

18F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

-1f/-18c


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

49F


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

-14°C


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

-13°C. I am giving serious thought of moving south for next winter.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
63°F
17°C


Humidity22%
Wind SpeedSSE 12 G 18 MPH
Barometer30.27 in (1024.7 mb)
Dewpoint23°F (-5°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 24 Jan 10:53 am PST

Current conditions at
Medford, Rogue Valley International Airport (KMFR)
Lat: 42.38111°N Lon: 122.87222°W Elev: 1329ft.

More Local Wx | 3 Day History | Mobile Weather


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C feels like -19C with windchill and a blizzard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Partly Cloudy


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

15 degrees and sunny


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

-1 F (-18 C) Wind Chill -24 f (-31 C) Windy and occasional heavy lake effect snow.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunny and 67


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

6C/42F(i think) i don't know what the weather is like


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mostly Sunny
Temp: 29F/-2c
Wind chill: 13F/-10.5c
Wind: Southwest at 31mph/49kph gusting to 41mph/55kph (heh, highest wind in the state right now!)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

56 F


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

19. Snow furries. SAVE ME!


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

64 and sunny with no rain in sight. Where did the rain go this year?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mostly Sunny
> Temp: 29F/-2c
> Wind chill: 13F/-10.5c
> Wind: Southwest at 31mph/49kph gusting to 41mph/55kph (heh, highest wind in the state right now!)


I would give to have it 29. I am sick of this extreme cold. It is really bothering me. If I go out long I begin to wheeze. I can't tolerate this cold weather more and more as I get older. I am also running out of room to put all the snow. I am ready to take a flame thrower to it. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

copper said:


> I would give to have it 29. I am sick of this extreme cold. It is really bothering me. If I go out long I begin to wheeze. I can't tolerate this cold weather more and more as I get older. I am also running out of room to put all the snow. I am ready to take a flame thrower to it. :lol


It's not going to last....falling to 20F tomorrow, to 15F Monday, then -5F to -10F Tuesday morning. This week will be the third significant below zero cold snap this month.

I can't shovel what snow I do have because it is still blowing all over the place. 
It's weird having a winter weather advisory while it is partly cloudy with nothing falling from the sky. It's all from the wind blowing the snow around.....35mph qualifies as a ground blizzard but we almost hit it.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

23 degrees with light snow


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would love to see some snow. 

During the day its nice and warm here with plenty of sun. Upper 60's. Low to mid 70's. Then it gets to down to lower 50's and upper 40's at night. Too hot for a jacket during the day and a little cold to be without a jacket at night.

Kind of weird considering its winter. It's usually 10-15 degrees colder this time of year, and cloudy with lots of rain as well. But this year is different. Completely no rain.

Even in the mountains, there isn't much natural snow this year. Most of it is man-made.

*Sigh* Warm weather during the winter..and then comes summer in a few months and its going to be 100 degrees again..I wouldn't mind some cold weather. But on the bright side..I can always drive to SF during the summer..It's only an hour away and it's typically 60 degrees and cloudy in the summer there. Kind of crazy having a 40+ degree temperature difference from where I live and SF even though its not that much of a drive.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

68 degrees Fahrenheit, partly cloudy. But I'm just taking that based off of google's report.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Clear


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-9C with off and on snow


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

AskNoQuarter said:


> 64 and sunny with no rain in sight. Where did the rain go this year?


Been a persistent strong high pressure system off the California coast and extends into Alaska. The storms have been moving north over the ridge and then dropping down into the Midwest as Alberta Clippers bringing reinforcing cold air to the Eastern half of the USA. Looks like the high pressure is going to break down mid February. Then the southern jet that effects California will start bringing storms from the Pacific. The polar jet will go back north into Canada leaving the Midwest and East with a West to east flow which is Pacific influence which is warmer for us. I hope this happens. Sick of the extreme cold and lake snow. I am running out of room for the snow.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

ten degrees
mostly sunny


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

50 degrees mostly sunny but going up to 70s in daytime. Cooler nights are welcome here in FL.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

londonguy202 said:


> 50 degrees mostly sunny but going up to 70s in daytime. Cooler nights are welcome here in FL.


I will trade you. You can have the subzero temps, wind, and tons of snow. Had over 300 inches of snow so far this winter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C and snowing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

34C I wished I lived somewhere cool.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it is supposed to get up to -1C then plummet.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Temp: -10 F (-23 C)
Humidity70%
Wind SpeedSW 14 mph
Barometer29.99 in (1019.2 mb)
Dewpoint-17°F (-27°C)
Visibility2.50 mi
Wind Chill-32°F (-36°C)

SW winds that explains why the sky has cleared up. Pushed the snow bands north of me. All the schools are cancelled again today due to the low wind chills. I am debating of using my floating holiday today. This extreme cold is really bothering my respiratory. Catch myself wheezing once in awhile. I have an inhaler, but hate using it due to the side effects. I rather to avoid what is bothering me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

46f
3:30 am


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-16C but feels like -25C with a windchill warning and possible snow squalls


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Light Snow and Breezy
-4°F
-20°C
Humidity68%
Wind SpeedW 23 G 33 mph
Barometer29.82 in (1013.1 mb)
Dewpoint-12°F (-24°C)
Visibility0.75 mi
Wind Chill-29°F (-34°C)
Last Update on 28 Jan 4:53 pm EST


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

rikkie said:


> 54° Fair
> I can't believe I'd ever say this, but I actually want it to warm up. Though with Georgia's off and on temperatures, I bet you it'll be 70 in 2 days.


I would kill for 54 degrees. :lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

19F


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

-24c / -11.2f 

hibernation mode


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Overcast
48°F
9°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

13 degrees - 8:33 pm

Real Feel 2 Degrees 
Mostly Clear Sky 
Wind WSW 7 MPH Gusting to 11 MPH
Dew Point 0


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

39deg c 
Getting bit sick of summer bring on autumn already .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

-10c o.o


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

0 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

NWS Medford, OR
*Zone Forecast: *Jackson County*Mobile Weather Information*
*Last Update:* 856 AM PST THU JAN 30 2014
The "Forecast At A Glance" icons, hourly weather graph feature, Spanish version, and temperatures in Celsius are temporarily not available for this location for technical reasons. We apologize for any inconvenience.

*Rest Of Today: *Mostly cloudy. Chance of rain showers early this morning...then chance of rain and snow showers this afternoon. Snow level 3000 feet. Highs in the mid 40s to lower 50s in the valleys and in the mid 30s to mid 40s at higher elevations. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

-15 degrees Celsius. Uuuugh cold.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

59 right now. And warming up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

29deg c 
Rain rain it's raining hasn't rained for months and months 
It's only 29 today wooohoooo 
It's cooler and it's raining 
This is a good day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

57° Partly cloudy


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

70-80 degrees and sunny. Was raining in the morning but hotting up. Love South Florida


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

0C with snow : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Partly Cloudy


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

30F, and to believe last year I thought this was cold; It's really warm outside compared to recent past weeks!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-10C but sunny


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

80s but I am a indoor person so I dont matter


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

21. We're having a heat wave. People are riding with windows half down LOL!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-12C but feels like -17C with wind and partly cloudy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

-7C and -12C with windchill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C with light snow and a storm watch :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Partly Cloudy


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

*25°F - Seattle*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-18C but with windchill feels like -23C. A few clouds, mostly sunny


----------



## inacricus (Sep 16, 2013)

25C, middle of night. Aircon all day tomorrow


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

23F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

20° Light Snow


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

26° Celsius with a lovely 80% humidity. If somebody could put me out of my misery that would be great.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

28F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clear
Temperature 15F(-9.5c)
Dewpoint 8F (-13.5c)
Humidity 73%
Wind West at 7mph (11kph)
Wind chill 5F (-15c)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

26° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

27° Light Snow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C, flurries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-15C but with windchill feels like -20C. Lots of sunshine though : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

20º C but it feels hotter


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-13C partly cloudy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

27F


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Ally said:


> -13C partly cloudy


Seriously!?!?

Clear, 45F here.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

AskNoQuarter said:


> Seriously!?!?
> 
> Clear, 45F here.


We should trade :b

Bit better today. -1C out but lots of snow :/


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

26°C or 
78.8 °F


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

42c today


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

32F! That's pretty much summer, here.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

24f


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C and sunny, finally a little less miserable! Bring on spring I say :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

43°F Fair


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

65 clear


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Heavy Snow and Windy
9°F
-13°C
Humidity77%
Wind SpeedW 26 G 33 mph
Barometer29.86 in (1013.6 mb)
Dewpoint3°F (-16°C)
Visibility0.25 mi
Wind Chill-12°F (-24°C)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C, windy but sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-7C but windy so feels like -13C and partly cloudy


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

68F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-11C and sunny but feels like -15C :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-14C and sunny out but feels like -23C with windchill


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

15 ºc (59 f)


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

17F feels like less.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

-4° / Haze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14F


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

-13 Celsius / feels like -24 Celsius

8.6F / feels like -11.2F


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

65°F


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^I'm jealous.

30F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

-2°F
-19°C
Humidity62%
Wind SpeedNW 17 G 28 mph
Barometer29.61 in (1005.5 mb)
Dewpoint-12°F (-24°C)
Visibility2.50 mi
Wind Chill-23°F (-31°C)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-10C, partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Light Rain


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

64.4º to 68º inside recently 35.6º to 39.2º in the car


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

54°F, raining


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

69 degrees. My favorite temperature


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

49 F


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

54, mostly cloudy. Getting much needed rain lately.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

50, clear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

98, Clear & Sunny I Wish. 
52, Light Rain.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-7C, overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Light Rain


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

43F


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

A comfortable 58F.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-14C but with the windchill feels like -20C, lots of sunshine though!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

24F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

63° Mostly sunny


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

-17 °C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

3.5degrees


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

16 degrees with snow.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

-10C and feels like -15C with that darn windchill


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

12°C, cloudy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-7C


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

79 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

70f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1C


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

64 degrees Fahrenheit. Mostly sunny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Light Rain


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

24 degrees, partly cloudy.

It's actually warmed up quite a bit!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

14°C


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

50F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-3C but sunny, snow is starting to melt and feels more like spring


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

80f/26c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3C and mostly sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C and sunny but there's a storm warning: spring today, winter tomorrow


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

64°  gotta love Cali


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
55°F
13°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C but feels like -15C and blowing snow!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F and cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C and raining :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-9C, feels like -14C, sunny


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

72 and sunny


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

41. Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

19C

I think autumn has arrived, feels cold outside lol.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

62° kind of warm.


----------



## hester (Mar 8, 2014)

19F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C and overcast, on/ off rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-12C but feels like -17C.. with just a few clouds : )


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

9C and raining... but I feel great


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

12C, cloudy day.


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

56°F

humidity 83%

dew point 51°

visibility 5 mi

pressure 30 inch

cloud cover 100%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## Sweetme (Jul 8, 2013)

:flush 51F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C, feels like -6C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

5C


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

60 degrees fahrenheit. Cloudy. Wind: 7 mph.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

-7° Celcius Overcast Wind 8 km/h

So it's not so bad out right now. It's getting warmer!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C but feels like -1C and been raining all day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

11C with a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6C and sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

69F/21c and Partly Cloudy!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

73 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C and overcast


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

5,778 Kelvin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F and Partly Cloudy with Wind


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

80 here in my neighborhood and humid.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

12C apparently but cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

62F and light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

102°F


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

10°C according to my phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

32°F mostly cloudy


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

72


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Wednesday 12:00 pm
Haze

93°F

Precipitation: 10%
Humidity: 63%
Wind: 6 mph


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

14°C Nice and cool.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C but sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RRAAGGEE said:


> 102°F


Heh, now we know where all the heat STILL is. We ended up with a nasty winter, and near record lows this morning in the mid 20s! We barely have leaves on the trees and it snows 2.5 inches on Tax Day - I don't remember that happening in a long time!

*RECORD EVENT REPORT...CORRECTED GRAMMAR*
*NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH*
*853 PM EDT TUE APR 15 2014*

*...RECORD DAILY LOWEST MAXIMUM TEMPERATURE SET FOR DAYTON OH...*

*THE HIGH TEMPERATURE AT THE COX DAYTON INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT ONLY*
*REACHED 38 DEGREES TODAY. THIS IS NOW THE LOWEST MAXIMUM*
*TEMPERATURE RECORDED FOR APRIL 15TH. THE PREVIOUS RECORD WAS 40*
*DEGREES...SET IN 1962.*

*RECORD EVENT REPORT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
518 PM EDT TUE APR 15 2014

...RECORD DAILY MAXIMUM SNOWFALL SET AT DAYTON OH...

A TOTAL OF 1.1 INCHES OF SNOW FELL TODAY AT THE COX DAYTON
INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...SETTING A NEW DAILY SNOWFALL RECORD FOR
APRIL 15TH IN THE DAYTON AREA. THE PREVIOUS RECORD WAS 0.1
INCHES...SET IN 1935.*

45F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

22 degrees Celsius


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

38° Partly Cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

5C and rain


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

69 F but it feels hotter........they lie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F and filtered sunshine


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

62° pretty nice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Light Rain


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

97°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

99°F. Basically an oven. Its not even mid-summer yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F and sunny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7C and overcast


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

95°F Haze


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

97°F Haze


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

+19°C and sunny.

No proper winter this year and summer seems to have started in April now.

I am not happy!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> +19°C and sunny.
> 
> No proper winter this year and summer seems to have started in April now.
> 
> I am not happy!


It's surely over 20 degrees Celsius here now. I hate it! The nightmare has already started.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Overcast


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

42F, was 80F just two days ago...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

46F clear/breezy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C and sunny


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

45 f and sun. Winter storm watch for 8 or more inches of snow for tomorrow night until Friday. Sick of snow. Want to take my snow tires off and put my summer tires on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

59F and Sunny


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

73F and partly cloudy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Cold 25degc . Brrrrr


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

64f (18c).


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6C and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C but windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

41F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Light Thunderstorms


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

90°F Haze -.-


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

46°F (8°C)
Partly cloudy.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

31C at 23.35 in Bangalore, India.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

29 Celsius in Salvador, Brazil. It's cloudy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F cloudy


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

so hot, Like an oven at over 90F and very sunny. Typical Florida


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

54f / 12c


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A Few Clouds
62°F
17°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7C and "light rain"


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

48°F (9°C) - humid... it just stopped raining.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

24 Celsius and that is _cold_ for where I live.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6C but feels like 1C and rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

63


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

57 F


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

cloudy, 45 degrees F. 7 degrees C.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Partly Sunny


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

94°F... hate this heat, it was like 102 yesterday. It's not even summer yet either.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

80 °F 
Suddenly summer!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

million degrees...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Light Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7C


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

5°c (41°f)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C and a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Overcast
59°F
15°C

at 20:15 PST


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F and partly cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

11c and sunny


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

14 Celsius in Berlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

14C and a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

49F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C but feels like 5C....getting cold again:cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

light rain
10 degrees celcius
humidity 90%
wind 18km/h


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

88 degrees fahrenheit; humidity 17%.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

9C and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

13C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

11C and a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C and apparently rain showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

75 f , sunny, and lazy day


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

59F atm, should go up to 70 though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

81 f/27 C and sunny. Felt like about 90 inland at my parent's house though. I am back home and live closer to Lake Superior so it stays cooler here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F and sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

9C and sunny


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

22°F


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

72 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

78°


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

11C apparently


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

83F and partly cloudy (heat index 84F)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

12C


----------



## Golden Angel (May 30, 2014)

16c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Partly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50°


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

12 c / 53 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

15C and sunny


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
65°F
18°C


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

73F sunny and not humid. It's really nice out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

22C, feelin like 28C


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

73F outside but 85F in my bedroom and ubermuggy.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wheeling WV - 73 degrees cloudy muggy and raining.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F and sunny!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

77F but feels a lot hotter to me.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

+28


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

52F cloudy, off/on rain.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F and cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

14C and light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

komorikun said:


> 73F outside but 85F in my bedroom and ubermuggy.


Our A/Cs went out on the same day!

82F in my room; 79F the rest of the house. :rain

When the guy fixed it, my room cooled down to 69F before the rest of the house even got to 74F! :lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

86F/30C
and 69% humidity. :no

Dang tropical weather.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

17C and partly cloudy


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

85F


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

74°F/~26°C Partly sunny

Real feel: 84°F/~29°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

69F and cloudy!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

76F cloudy


----------



## genevathistime (Jul 18, 2011)

145 degrees, Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18C, feels like 23C with a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10 C and cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18C, overcast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

72F but very humid.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

15C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Rain


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

86 F/30 C
Wind 8 MPH
Humidity 68%


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C, light rain and a severe thunderstorm watch :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Overcast


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

83° Clear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18C, feels like 24C


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

82F at 10PM. The high was 92F.


----------



## adiyon84 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's currently 36C here in KL. Feels like 40C (OMG freaking hot here).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Sunny


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

71F / 22C
Humidity: 47% ugh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18C and clear


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Too damn hot Celsius


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

74F and partly cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
79°F
26°C


Humidity20%
Wind SpeedN 12 MPH
Barometer29.93 in (1012.7 mb)
Dewpoint35°F (2°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Heat Index78°F (26°C)
Last Update on 21 Jun 7:53 pm PDT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
85°F
29°C


Humidity28%
Wind SpeedNNW 18 G 25 MPH
Barometer29.96 in (1013.5 mb)
Dewpoint48°F (9°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Heat Index83°F (28°C)
Last Update on 23 Jun 5:53 pm PDT


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C, feels like 25C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

22C, feels like 28C and muggy as hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Most Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

24C, feels like 29C!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

85F and Partly Cloudy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

81F Sunny. (how I love when it is sunny out, makes me feel good!)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

25C and sunny


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

13C / 56F

Partly cloudy


----------



## Shewhodreams (Jun 21, 2014)

66F mostly cloudy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

1000 degrees with a chance of snow..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

2°C no idea what that is in Fahrenheit.. About time the Americans got rid of the imperial system!


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

80 degrees FAHRENHEIT


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It's so fling cold 11 deg c not sure if I can handle this much longer may be time to migrate to warmer weather . Sunny and cold .


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wheeling West Virginia 
78° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

It's 79° outside but inside it feels like 94.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

106*F 

I wish I was back in Alaska. :no

it was hotter earlier and the house behind us caught on fire 



HOLY ****

Just found out back in Alaska that it got to 89*F :0


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ oh no! that's really sad :/

23C, feels like 31C with a severe storm watch


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

82F, windy and muggy.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

90*F feels like 97. Scattered Thunderstorms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C and rain


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

40c/104f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hot enough to melt the hinges off the gates of hell.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

96F


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

It is currently sun melting my face off hot as balls over a fire in the middle of hell. Some one please spit on me and blow.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

21C and mostly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18C, rain and a severe thunderstorm watch


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly Cloudy
87°F
31°C


37% Humidity
Wind Speed calm
Barometer 29.93 in (1012.0 mb)
Dewpoin t58°F (14°C)
Visibility 10.00 mi
Heat Index 86°F (30°C)
Last Update on 08 Jul 12:53 pm PDT


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10c (50f)


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

34C Sunny with some clouds (93F).

I am sweating on places I didn't even knew I could sweat. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

84°F/~29°C, sunny 

RealFeel: 88°F/31°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

21C and partly cloudy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

65 F Cloudy My house is about 74 F though


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cooled down a lot :yay but still 20C


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

72F, Cloudy

In other words, perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

70 degree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Partly Cloudy


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

20ºC but its only 5 am. Its kind of cloudy too


----------



## grustag (Jul 15, 2014)

29C (Sunny with some clouds)

It have been hot here all days this week. I hope it will get colder soon, I'm not used to and I don't like this warm weather.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

10C warm compared to yesterday morning.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

100+ I'm on fire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cristine91jh (Jul 23, 2014)

It's 12midnight and my phone says its 31C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Mostly Sunny


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

95F. It was 105 two days ago. I hate summer.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This is what the weather will be like for the next 10 days. This is what hell looks like.
A Nord is not meant for this weather!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

91F partly cloudy


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mostly Cloudy
64°F
18°C


Humidity65%
Wind Speed N 10 mph
Barometer29.90 in (1012.6 mb)
Dewpoint 52°F (11°C)
Visibility 10.00 mi
Last Update on 27 Jul 3:53 pm EDT


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Scattered Clouds

104°F | °C

Precipitation: 20%
Humidity: 23%
Wind: 1 mph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

66F


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10C and raining


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

70


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91° Sunny


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Took this picture in my car a little over an hour ago.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

64° Intermittent clouds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## Amanda1993 (Aug 2, 2014)

16o Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Mostly sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

22C


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

85F /29C
0 MPH wind speeds
74% Humidity


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

66F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Few Clouds


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

81 f/27c
Clear skies
40% precipitation
92% Humidity
Wind speeds at 0


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

66F again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Few Clouds


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

67F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Sunny


----------



## Trancelover (Aug 9, 2014)

21c clear


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

72F cloudy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

79F


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

73F, clear skies, the perks of living in LA lol


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

70F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Mostly Cloudy (It's muggy hot! :fall)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly Cloudy
69°F
21°C


Humidity65%
Wind SpeedWSW 5 MPH
Barometer30.03 in (1016.0 mb)
Dewpoint57°F (14°C)
Visibility10.00 mi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Partly Cloudy


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

79° dry and windy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweaty balls


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

86 F sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91° Sunny


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

68F


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

63* and Cloudy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
79°F
26°C


Humidity31%
Wind Speedcalm
Barometer30.02 in (1015.7 mb)
Dewpoint46°F (8°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Heat Index79°F (26°C)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

75F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sunny, 22C and feels like 29C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

76° Mostly Clear.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

77F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Rain :yay (It's been too hot here lately)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

73F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Partly Cloudy


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

88 F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

24C but feels like 31C with a few clouds


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

93 °F and the AC in our house doesn't work


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

11c / 52F


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

81F :| sort of cloudy though, and it might rain later on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

75F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

17C


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

20* Mostly Sunny.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

86F
Feels like 91F
61% humidity ugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

100°F partly cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

14C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

12C


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

28° C right now at 05:44am in the morning


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

14* and Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Few Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Few Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

17C


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

69°


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

66 degrees F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

85 F/29 C and "Clear" :b

It's terrible. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

13C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Overcast


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

81 degrees. Feels like 86. 
Humidity is at 84%
Supposed to get down to 70 tonight


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

14C with a fog advisory


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

3C/37F
Overcast, 15km/h wind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C apparently


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it was 9'C at about midnight.. somewhere in the UK . mild for this time of year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75f


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

47°F/~8°C, cloudy

Real Feel: 39°F/~4°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

12C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Rain Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

51°F
11°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Scattered Clouds


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

think its about 8'C


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Only 6'C tonight.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

54°F
12°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Raining


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C :yay


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Light Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F/17c - mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

13C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

62°F
17°C

Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

about 11'c wet and windy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9'C and clear sky ......for now anyway


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

68°F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

53°F
12°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C and rain showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

about 10'c and rain.

apparently the end of Hurricane Gonzales is to hit UK through the night and Tuesday!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Overcast

Very windy today. I hate wind, it's terrible walking weather.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

14°C 
57°F

Cloudly


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C and overcast


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6'C and clear sky . feels very cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Rain


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10'c feels mild.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C and sunny


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

20°C so cold¡!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

71 F


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10'c dull and damp,


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

58°F
14°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

14C and clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F and CLEAR!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rainy and Windy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

59°F
15°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

57°F Mostly cloudy


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

20C and sunny.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Clear


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

think its about 12'c. really mild for this time of year. but damp and breezy.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

20°C early morning ,during day 25-28°C


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

5 (celsius) here in berlin


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

15C apparently


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1'c here frosty. clear starry sky.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5'C and cloudy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C but feels like 0C


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

15 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

14'c drizzle. unbelievable mild for this time of year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F and wind


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

30°F for the low tonight. Cold. *screams noooo!* I want to fly down south for the winter.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3C but feels like -1C


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

36F Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Overcast


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10'C damp. still very mild for this time of year.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10 'c again. heavy rain beginning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

49°F Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

47°F
8°C

Clear


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5'C bit colder this time... damp and dingy also.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

54 F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

11C


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

30c 
Summers on its way


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ 18 c hot ha ha ha ha I can't imagine that feeling at 18c I'd have a jumper on


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6'c damp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C and sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

35°F
2°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2'c and feeling cold. clear sky,.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10'C lot milder. but gettign gusty wind and drizzle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3C and overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F/5c partly cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-89.9 c°


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

57F Mostly Sunny


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

63 F. Finally.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6 'C . drizzle and damp. ( its night time here BTW)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Sunny


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4.C clear sky. look like it could be frosty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F and sunny


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6'C feels colder that this .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Clear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

53°F
12°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C but feels like -3C :/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

23F Light snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F cloudy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

29F Sleet


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6.C feels colder that this thought. drizzle and damp.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

33° Feels like 25° Rain (for now)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

74F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Feels like 34° Clear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

53°F
12°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F and flurries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15°Celsius


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C but feels like -13C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Feels like 33° Overcast


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

-10c/14f


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

A crisp, cool 28f/-2c - good temperature for making offspring. Lol


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

-3c,26f

yaaay winter


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

37 F


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

2°c/35°f.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

21°f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Feels like 35° Clear


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C but thankfully the wind isn't as bad as the past few days


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

47°F
8°C

Rain


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

82 °F, 28 °C. Cloudy. Feels like 32 °C.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

8'C earlier. damp though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## ali 1997 (Nov 23, 2014)

72 F


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly Cloudy
46°F
8°C


Humidity79%
Wind SpeedE 5 MPH
Barometer30.36 in (1028.6 mb)
Dewpoint40°F (4°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Wind Chill44°F (7°C)
Last Update on 23 Nov 3:53 pm PST


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

12C sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C and a wind warning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

38°F
3°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C and overcast


----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

20*C cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

39 deg cel forecasted but I recon it's only about 30dc now 
Summers starting to show .


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

98 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

hoddesdon said:


> 98 degrees Fahrenheit


wow, I think that'd be weird to have christmas in the middle of a hot summer like you aussies experience.

Its been a warm fall, 78 F all day and warm for the next week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

-9 C. Were getting 20-30cm of snow tmrw and I have to shovel for customers


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

5:12 pm 61 F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

51°F
11°

Light Rain


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

46° F 
Cloudy Sky.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly Cloudy
52°F
11°C


Humidity66%
Wind Speedcalm
Barometer30.06 in (1018.1 mb)
Dewpoint41°F (5°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 01 Dec 2:53 pm PST


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

36°F
2°C

Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1C and flurries


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

-25c/-13f


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

4°C at night and very chilly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Clear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

42°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

9° C - mostly cloudy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

32 degrees F
0 degrees C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

42°F
6°C

Light Rain Showers


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

+1C


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

30.1F


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

33°F, cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Mostly Cloud


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C Light rain showers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C feels like -7C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

40°F
4°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C Mostly cloudy


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

7°C With a lot of rain and wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

18°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Light Rain Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C fog


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

11c
52f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8c - rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Mostly Sunny and Windy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

51°F
11°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

53°F
12°C

Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Overcast


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

-1C feels like -5. It's 30F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-3C


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

51F
partly cloudy
Wind: 4mph
Precipitation: 0%
Humidity: 69% (hehe 69%)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wheeling WV. 

31° F
Cloudy


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

4°C What a winter


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

46f
light rain
winds 6mph


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-3•C(-6•C with the windchill)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

51°F
11°C

Overcast


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

11c


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

47F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

46F cloudy - some rain showers approaching from the west.


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

-6°C cloudy as per usual in this damn city


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

32° F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

52F fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-1•C(-6•C with windchill)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7C with a wind warning


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

43°f
6°c


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F cloudy with wind


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

-1°C Finally a bit of snow


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

42° F Cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

46 f/ 8 c


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

37°F
3°C

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

39°F
4°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

37 F

Just how i like it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Light Snow Fog/Mist
28°F
-2°C


Humidity85%
Wind SpeedN 9 mph
Barometer29.90 in (1013.9 mb)
Dewpoint24°F (-4°C)
Visibility4.00 mi
Wind Chill19°F (-7°C)
Last Update on 27 Dec 10:53 am EST

Colder air is coming. Down to teens for highs and single digits for lows starting tomorrow. Also, persistent lake effect snow all this week. Don't know if this new pattern will sustain or back to Pacific air warming us back up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F/10c and cloudy - warmer than it should be here!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8C


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-13°C(-20°C with windchill)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

-1°C

Scattered Clouds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

-1° C at 8:36 pm.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

33°F
1°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F/-3c clear


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

19°C


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

1°C


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

52F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-19°C(-26°C With Windchill)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35F/2c mostly cloudy


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

28 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Mostly Sunny


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

7 f 
-14 c


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

this morning ... brrrrrrr..

-19 degrees Celsius 
-2.2 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F/-3c sunny


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Snow
3°F
-16°C


Humidity79%
Wind SpeedNW 17 mph
Barometer30.50 in (1035.8 mb)
Dewpoint-2°F (-19°C)
Visibility0.50 mi
Wind Chill-17°F (-27°C)


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

3°C (37°F) The snow is melting.. :/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-5C and flurries


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

20°F 48% Humidity Partly Cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Tdubs1600 (Jan 1, 2015)

21 degrees F
Clear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

39 Celsius ( 102f)

DIE SUMMER DIE 


Don't worry that's German for "The summer, the"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31F partly cloudy


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

-5°C mostly cloudy. At least it finally stopped snowing.


----------



## Andreswright (Dec 30, 2014)

17 Degrees
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Humidity: 14%


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

11°C Partly cloudy


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

-3°C Foggy


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

4c.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

33°F


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

-1°C partly cloudy
Getting warmer, sort of.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Overcast with Haze and Breezy
7°F
-14°C


Humidity80%
Wind Speed N 23 G 30 mph
Barometer29.99 in (1017.7 mb)
Dewpoint 2°F (-17°C)
Visibility0.50 mi
Wind Chill-14°F (-26°C)
Last Update on 4 Jan 6:53 am EST

Says haze? It is snow. The flakes are tiny due to the cold air mass, but is really bringing the visibility down. It is an automated weather recorder at the airport so it is screwy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Bloody hot .


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

5°C mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

16F/-9c and Mostly cloudy with wind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

47 degrees F. clear


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

It's 19° here and snowing. I wish it would stop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c light snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-7C with extreme cold warning


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

41 c 
106 f


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kelebek said:


> 41 c
> 106 f


Where are you ?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Grog said:


> Where are you ?


Melbzz :b I dunno if i calculated the Farenheit correctly
Howz it going over there...


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

11°f 
Real feel is 0°f


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kelebek said:


> Melbzz :b I dunno if i calculated the Farenheit correctly
> Howz it going over there...


41 
In Melb 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha aaaaaaa. Ha ha ha ha ha 
You must all be dying over there ha ha ha

Least this side were used to getting fried .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-17•C


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

-8°C clear and sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

7°C Partly cloudy


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

It was actually close to -23 C yesterday, and today it's -22. I really wish I didn't live in such a cold place.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^I feel your pain 

-20C feels like -29C here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

7° F Partly Cloudy Sky.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's -28 C(-18.5 F), "feels like" -36 C(-33 F).

I'm moving somewhere warmer...like the Arctic.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

-2°F, -19°C feels like: colder than Siberia, for now anyway http://wxug.us/197bf


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Grog said:


> 41
> In Melb
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha aaaaaaa. Ha ha ha ha ha
> You must all be dying over there ha ha ha
> ...


Oh Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha aha hahahaha ha ha ha. 

Its normal to be in the 40's this time of year. `


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

-4F/-19c (no joke!) and clear
Wind chill -24F/-31c


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

-5°C cloudy
Not as cold as you might think.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

In the morning it was -24 degrees Centigrade


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

12°F


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

5°C


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-218°C


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

10c with an 85% chance of Noah showing up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Sunny


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

3c. 

Warning issued for winds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's up to 20F with blowing snow, but the windchill is still 0F


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

57F. Cali weather.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

47°F
8°C

Rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-23°C(-29°C Windchill)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

4 Degrees F


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

-40°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Amon said:


> -218°C


Better stay inside 

-9C here with light snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C and clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

20F clear/sunny


----------



## Omanomadingdong (May 14, 2014)

****ing freezing...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

40°F
4°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Rain


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C Mostly cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

0C and overcast


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

28 Fahrenheit and -2.23 Celsius, cloudy skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

27°F


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Cooler 35deg c . 
Sea breeze is in now so aahhhh .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

25.6 C, Glad I don't live in Perth the place is like an oven.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

13°C Rain


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

30 C. F**** hot.


----------



## lovableplatypus (Dec 21, 2014)

-13 C.

" :heart "


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

3°C clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7°f(-14°c)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

19.5 C and raining.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-18C and a few clouds


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

39°F
4°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C Light rain showers


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

40°F
4°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Mostly Sunny


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

31°F 
Partly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

24F and sunny - my avatar would be the symbol! :yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

53 degrees cloudy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

7°C
Scattered clouds.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Rain


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

8°C clear
It's much colder than you think


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

38°F
3°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

34°f / 1°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Mostly Sunny


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

-20°C
Feels like -23


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

28 C and it feels cold lol


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

9F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C feels like -13C, overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F/9c partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

36°F
2°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C finally out of the negatives :yay


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

15°C


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

- 1 cold.....


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

55°F
Partly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

29°F
-2°C

Scattered Clouds

Below Freezing point for the first time this winter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

-6 degrees Celsius


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-5C, a few clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F 
10c clear......gotta catch that sunset!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

34°


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
41°F
5°C


Humidity89%
Wind Speedcalm
Barometer30.34 in (1028.4 mb)
Dewpoint38°F (3°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 19 Jan 5:53 pm PST

Current conditions at
Medford, Rogue Valley International Airport (KMFR)
Lat: 42.38111°N Lon: 122.87222°W Elev: 1329ft.

More Local Wx | 3 Day History | Mobile Weather

*Medford OR*


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

275.372 kelvin


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

33°F
1°C

Clear

Not bad for 2.30 AM in the middle of winter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2°C


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

34 Fahrenheit..


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

41degc today , prob get hotter though usally is hotter then forecasted . 
Start of summer and I've already had enough this year .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Warm night, 22 degs. Glad I got AC.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-14C, feels like -21C and a few clouds


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

38°F
3°C

Clear


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Between 20° to 25°F
Cloudy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

-1 'C last time I looked.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

39°F
4°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C, overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-10C, a few clouds


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

34F and cloudy


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

33degc 
Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Mostly Sunny


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

39°F
Chance of Snow


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

40°F
4°C

Rain


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

5°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1C, a few clouds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

38 light rain:um


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

4°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C Partly cloudy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

0°C / 32°F

Where did my winter go? :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

6°C with some wind in January. When the cold snap comes it's gonna be brutal this year


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4.C last time I looked


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1C but feels like -5C, light snow and a freezing drizzle advisory


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Clear


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Think it's about 38F or something. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably 37F or so now...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Mostly Sunny


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

20 degrees celcius


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C Partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

45° Sunny


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Anchorage, Alaska: -2*F (-19*C) light snow


u *****es with warm weather. :mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-11C, feels like -17C and a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Fairbanks is fking -44*F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

55° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Anon228 (Jul 2, 2014)

-8°C (18°F) Cloudy 
58% Humidity


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

20°F here 
cloudy conditions with 20mph winds out of the north


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

57° sunny, so nice here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

23F and sunny


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fog
38°F
3°C


Humidity100%
Wind Speedcalm
Barometer30.36 in
Dewpoint38°F (3°C)
Visibility0.25 mi
Last Update on 28 Jan 9:21 am PST


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C and sunny


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

57 F, about 14 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

million degrees I mostly hang out in hell these days don't know why though cause the devils being a dick :stu


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

18° Partly Cloudy.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

11°C Light rain showers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C and flurries apparently


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

38°F
3°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-10C, feels like -19C and overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

43°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Sunny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

45° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

1°C
Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

39°F
4°C

Party Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

57° Cloudy


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

27° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

38°F
3°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

5℉/ -12℃, Partly sunny

Real Feel: -12℉ / -24℃


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

30° Sunny


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

*35°f / 2°c*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-15C, feels like -23C and overcast


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

0'c and clear. icy and frosty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

16°F Intermittent Clouds.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Clear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290.372 Kelvin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

47° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

7 degrees Fahrenheit/-13.89 degrees Celsius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

15°C Partly cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

49° partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-14C but feels like -20C  and overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

40°F
4°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-6C and sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

11°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

49° Clear


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

24° F Mostly Clear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

34°F
1°C

Fog


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

27°f/-3°c


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

40° Clear


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

36 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

-31c/-24f.. feels like -40c/-40f


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

56° Sunny, its going to be so hot today.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

63, Sunny, A high of 69


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Wind & Rain


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

this morning with the wind chill it was -48c/-54f.. and they didn't even cancel school :shock


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C Light rain showers


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Overcast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

40° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Rain


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

9°C Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

40° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C and light snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

26°F
Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

22F light snow and wind


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-17C feels like-27C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Scattered Clouds


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

294.82 Kelvin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-7C, overcast with an extreme cold warning :afr


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

28 F


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

73°F Sunny


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Light Snow
-4°F
-20°C

Wind Chill-25°F (-32°C)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Overcast


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Fair
-12°F
-24°C


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

28° F. Whatever below 0 in real temperature...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-24C but feels like -37C and a few clouds


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

47° F Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C Rain


----------



## brexbre (Jan 19, 2015)

-1 sunny -_-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Sunny


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

-2° f
-19° c


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure about the temperature but it is frosty and sunny out.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

8°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-16C and sunny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

35° F light rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11F/-11c light snow and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5F/-15c and clear.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C Partly cloudy


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

-3°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Scattered Clouds


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

3°C Partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

15°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-19C, feels like -30C, sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8°C Partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

47°F
8°C

Light Rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

35°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

-2°F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

12°F


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

3°C
Partly cloudy.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

-14*C


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

23°F and snowing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Overcast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

45°F Windy, winds are about 30mphs. My trash can is flying outside.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

15°C Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Mostly Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

323.15 k


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol @Amon I'm assuming you meant capital K for Kelvin

70 degrees Fahrenheit in Arizona at 2pm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F/-1c

Warmest it has been in over a week and is the warnest it will be in the next week!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Sunny and Windy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

40°F
4°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-3°C


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-17C and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

11°C Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-10C, feels like -22C and windy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

13°C Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

-14°C
Feels like -23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

*43°F / 6°C*
*Feels like 36°F / 2°C*


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

16°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-10C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-18C, feels like -26C but sunny


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

34• 
In texas


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

14°C Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19F/-7c Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ally said:


> -10C, feels like -22C and windy


It's been a rough winter for us in the northeast of North America

:afr <- that's cold, not nerves!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I know eh! Apparently this February has been the coldest one since 1934 :afr Summer better make up for it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Showers


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

14°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Mostly Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

12°C


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

98.6 Fahrenheit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

41°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

32F/0c and cloudy
.....it's been a long time since we have been this warm!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

44°F
7°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-4C and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C Clear


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C Partly cloudy


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Clear


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Fair
2°F
-17°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C Partly cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-14C but sunny


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

8C windy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Partly Cloudy

Spring is on the way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-5C, feels like -10C and overcast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

28 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

40° F Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

5°C and clear here.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1C but sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

46 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Sunny


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

41 f, 5 c


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

18°C Clear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F/6c


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C and sunny :yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
60°F
16°C


Humidity47%
Wind SpeedVRBL 5 MPH
Barometer30.10 in (1019.2 mb)
Dewpoint40°F (4°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 09 Mar 12:53 pm PDT


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

11° and clear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

18°C Partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

47°F
8°C

Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F and rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

53° Cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
45°F
7°C


Humidity71%
Wind Speedcalm
Barometer29.93 in (1013.5 mb)
Dewpoint36°F (2°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 10 Mar 9:53 am PDT


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

48F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C Partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Rain

I got caught up in the rain earlier when I went for a walk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Partly Cloudy

Getting warmer. I'll have to stop wearing my coat and gloves soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45°F
7°C

Scattered Clouds


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

15 ° C
Partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

60°F Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

11°C Mostly cloudy


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

5°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

37°F
3°C

Clear

It's just turned 1am.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

13°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

53F/1c partly cloudy


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

64f/18c. North metro Atlanta. Feel perfect out there right now


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain & Wind


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

41°F
5°C

Mostly Cloudy

It's nearly 2am.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

22°C Clear but I feel cold.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

83°F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

21°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

81° F Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-2C and overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

19°C Rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

45 F cloudy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

2°C
Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10°C


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It is cold and raw. I am so tired of wearing warm winter clothes, feel so clumsy and shapeless in a winter overcoat.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Warm day.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

51°F
11°C

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

1°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Overcast


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight (Feb 15, 2012)

53 where I am now, 31 where I plan to be by summertime.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

10°C


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

3°C
Mostly cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

13°C Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-8C, feels like -13 but sunny


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

7 C
Chilly and windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

15°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

50°F
10°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

16°C Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C and overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

8°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

38F partly cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

17°C Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

62°F Fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

13°C Light rain showers


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

8°C
Wind and Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

46°F
8°C

Wind and Rain.


----------



## silverclaw (Mar 29, 2015)

43 °F
6 °C

cloudy,stormy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SD92 said:


> 49°F
> 9°C
> 
> Partly Cloudy


Aww,, You Antimetricked just for us! :lol

50F/10c partly cloudy (I am getting used to the translations)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Aww,, You Antimetricked just for us! :lol
> 
> 50F/10c partly cloudy (I am getting used to the translations)


Yes, I like to give my temperatures in both celcius and fahrenheit so everyone is clear about what my local temperature is.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

43°F
6°C

Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

55F/13c sunny


----------



## jacob1285 (Aug 19, 2011)

70F arlington, tx


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

13°C Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Raining (cats & dogs :eek)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Cloudy.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

6°C windy as **** (also rainy)


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

17c and rainy !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F/17c and clear!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

8° and raining.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Mostly Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

4°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs :shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

64F thunderstorm


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

19°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

65° Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

59°F
15°C

Sunny.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

0°C, Cloudy with light snow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

62°F
17°C

Sunny

I saw people in T-shirts for the first time this year.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2C, feels like -4C and pouring rain


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

83f/28c. Time to turn on the AC


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

11°C & Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain with Lightning & Thunder :eek


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

65° Mostly Cloudy Sky.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7c/44f with a low orange coloured moon with a bit missing


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

59 degrees with showers c:


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

60° Thunderstorms.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

64°F
18°C

Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Or -35 C


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't feel like it


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

67°F
19°C

Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

16°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

54° Mostly Clear Sky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

51°


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2°C


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

20°C


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

7°C
Partly cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

68 cloudy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

36f clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F/20c increasing clouds.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Mostly sunny 55


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

14C and overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F/24.5c Sunny.
It will be cooler the rest of the week, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Raining cats & dogs!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

66° Storming.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

52 Fahrenheit, rainy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

59°F
15°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

24 C , windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Overcast


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

55° Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last time I looked it was only 10'c not great.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

61° Partly Cloudy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

65°F Partly Cloudy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C


Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

59F cuh-loudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

58°F
14°C

Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10°C & Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

5°C


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

34 *C Sunny. Making do with a really slow cieling fan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

64° Intermittent Clouds.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

60°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

58°F
14°C

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny 8)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

21°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7C and overcast, feels like 3C


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

17°C & Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

68°F
20°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

65°F
18°C

Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Showers in April, go figure. :eyes


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

82° F Partly cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

65°F Heavy T-Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Sunny


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

12° cloudy


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

69 cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

44F/7c mostly cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

72°F Fair


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

3°C and it was 21c three days ago. Irish weather... Sighs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Sunny


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

59° F, Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny 8)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F mostly sunny


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

65 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain :rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

16°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

54°F
12°C

Rain Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F partly cloudy


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

8°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

53°F
12°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

59 f/ 15 c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

55F partly cloudy


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

90F
Partly scrotums


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

51F and partly cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

59°F Fair


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

8°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F partly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

52 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

27°C


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

55°F
13°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

74°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F sunny


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

27 c/ 80 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

11°C + Wind & Cloud


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

it's 120,it's hoot


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

31 °C Sunny. We started to use air conditioner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

80°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F and haze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

54°F
12°C

Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain :rain


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

82° Storms


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

It says 60 degrees, but it was warm today with a high of 71 degrees. It is cloudy here.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F and partly cloudy


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

72F and mostly sunny


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

56F Clear with periodic clouds.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

20°C Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

12C , 54F

cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Sunny


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

72 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

10C but overcast and windy


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

12C Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

19°C Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

60°F
16°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74F sunny with haze


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10.c and drizzle. pathetic for this time of year !!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

80°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74F and partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

48°F
9°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Broken Clouds (possible thunderstorms later)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

32°C Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C, windy with a few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Overcast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

41° F

supposed to get down to 36° F tonight


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

84 degrees
Partly cloudy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mostly Cloudy
59°F
15°C
*Humidity* 77% *Wind Speed* calm *Barometer* 29.94 in (1013.4 mb) *Dewpoint* 52°F (11°C) *Visibility* 10.00 mi *Last update* 20 May 8:53 am PDT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Sunny


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

63 degrees up hurrr in the Philly burbs.


----------



## creepydonut343 (May 21, 2015)

57° F, slightly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

56°F
13°C

Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Sunny 8)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

60°F
16°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Overcast
61°F
16°C

*Humidity* 75% *Wind Speed* WNW 7 MPH *Barometer* 29.99 in (1015.2 mb) *Dewpoint* 53°F (12°C) *Visibility* 10.00 mi *Last update* 22 May 9:53 am PDT


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

21°C Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Rain :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

61° Mostly Clear.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

19C and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

26°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Mostly Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

23°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

25°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Sunny 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

52°F
11°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Overcast and Muggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Cloudy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

55 F, but feels colder.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

69° Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

69°F
21°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

*54°f / 12°c*


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny 8)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

60°F
16°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

75°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny (first 90 of the year :fall)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

60°F
16°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

17C and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

85°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fair
84°F
29°C
*Humidity* 41% *
Wind Speed* NE 6 MPH *
Barometer* 29.90 in (1010.8 mb) 
*Dewpoint* 58°F (14°C) *
Visibility* 10.00 mi *
Heat Index*83°F (28°C) *
Last update* 09 Jun 10:53 am PDT


This
Afternoon








Isolated
Thunderstorms

High: 100 °F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

67°F
19°C

Mostly sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

87F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

76° Mostly Clear.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Weather is strange lately. Usually it's hot but it's been hot then cool and rain. It's supposed to be summer.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

71°F
22°C

Sunny


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

0°c
32°f


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its 21 'C ( 70 F) 

why do Americans / canadians/ Aussies prefer the Fahrenheit system . ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny 

It's what I grew up with, that's all I know. :duck


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

77°F
25°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

17C and raining


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

87°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

68°F
20°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

60°F
16°C

Rain Showers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

think it was only about 10 or 11 'c pathetic!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny 8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F partly cloudy heat index 86F

.....and it's 10pm and I don't have air conditioning! :fall


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

32°C Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

64°F
18°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

88°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

33°C Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

67°F
19°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

59°F
15°C

Cloudy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A very comfortable 21°C 
Mostly sunny, a gorgeous day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

66° in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

78 degrees F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

85F clear 
heat index 89F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

85° Sunny with a high of 97°

I've gotta mow the yard in that ****, bleh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F mostly cloudy
heat index 87F


----------



## ZoeMoon (Jun 23, 2015)

Devil's An*s
87% chance of heatstroke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

79F and a severe thunderstorm


----------



## 702Abstrakt (Jun 24, 2015)

106 f Las Vegas


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

64°F
18°C

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

77° Partly Sunny.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

69°F
21°C

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny :fall


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

12 Celsius Partly Cloudy. Northern European summer at its best.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

+13 °C, cloudy :S


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

98.6 F with occasional diarrhea....


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

64°F
18°C

Light Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

71F cloudy with some heavy rain approaching


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

25C/ 77F, 6pm


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

10°C, 2:10 am.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

18c with light breeze


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Mostly Cloudy

Temp (°C)	19° (°F) 65°
Humidity	82%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marko3 said:


> 25C/ 77F, 6pm


You are going to have to PM me - what country are you in in Europe?

74F/23c (12:30pm) and cloudy, but showers are nearby.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> You are going to have to PM me - what country are you in in Europe?
> 
> 74F/23c (12:30pm) and cloudy, but showers are nearby.


shhh.. dont tell anyone.. slovenia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marko3 said:


> shhh..


I didn't know if you wanted that information public :stu.
It's always been a policy of mine.

It borders Hungary :yay


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't know if you wanted that information public :stu.
> It's always been a policy of mine.


hehe is ok man:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

95° :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

64F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Party Cloudy (muggy as frick!)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

15C It's so gloomy and rainy all weekend. Feels like fall.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

68°F
20°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 69%
Wind: 12mph


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

15°C Cloudy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

71F and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F - partly cloudy


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

67 at night. It gets over 100 daytime.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

69°F
21°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 51%
Wind: 7mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

67F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

84°F
29°C

Sunny

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 52%
Wind: 12mph


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Warm out today, warm yesterday, even warmer today 


64f with sun and wind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F cloudy - I just had yet another thunderstorm.
I am going to cross 8 inches of rain for the month (404mm?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

89°F
32°C

Mostly Sunny

Percipitation: 53%
Humidity: 49%
Wind: 12mph

Hottest day of the year so far. I've just been back for a walk dripping in sweat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F and sunny - finally drying out; I think I can mow today!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

84°
Feels like 89°
Broken Clouds
Wind 10mph SW
Humidity 65%
Pressure 30"
Visibility 10mi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

28°C Sunny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

92° Fair.... aka hot af.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

72F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97° Sunny (hottest day of the year so far) :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F and about to get MORE rain. :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

53°F
12°C

Clear

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 94%
Wind: 2mph

It's just gone 10.30pm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

95f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^We're almost as hot as El Crapo Texas?!? :eek

93° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 35%
Humidity: 77%
Wind: 17mph


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

38°C (100.4°F)
temperature perceived: 308°C
unbearable.


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

36°C

Dying


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

Aeiou said:


> 38°C (100.4°F)
> temperature perceived: 308°C
> unbearable.


lol, and it's not going to subside anytime soon I'm afraid.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny (it'll warm up another degree or two before topping out)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

96f


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

CruelExistence said:


> lol, and it's not going to subside anytime soon I'm afraid.












Damn, you are right!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

92f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

81F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

84° Partly sunny


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't even know it's just hot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

83°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F cloudy 
Heat index: 84F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kalliber said:


> I don't even know it's just hot.


At your location: UnderYourBed?! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

75° Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

87f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Overcast (muggy as frick!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Cloudy


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

7,8°C / 46°F Light Clouds @4:00


----------



## paravasial (Jul 11, 2015)

75 degrees at 6:15 am in austin tx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F and partly cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Rain Showers

Percipitation: 1%
Humidity: 100%
Wind: 9mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

19° Partly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

76° Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

64°F
18°C

Sunny

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 70%
Wind: 9mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F mostly cloudy
heat index 84F


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

58f / 14c
64% humidity
wind 8mph
mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

70° Cloudy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

62°F
17°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 63%
Wind: 15mph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

71° Partly Cloudy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

70°F
21°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 59%
Wind: 14mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F and clear/sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

64°F
18°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 62%
Wind: 20mph


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

74°F (feels like 76°F)
Mostly Cloudy
Humidity 78%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

84°F Fair


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

84F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Cloudy and sprinkling, finally. A reprieve from this unbearable hot and dry. 61°F (16°C).


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

88°F thunderstorms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

35°C Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Overcast :nerd:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh my god I am soooo f ing cold . It like 12 deg c .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Mostly Sunny


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently 63°F, partly cloudy. Hoping for rain this weekend! Cooler weather, too. It has been hot and recently cooled down some.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

61°F
Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Overcast


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

62°F
17°C

Mostly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 69%
Wind: 14mph


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

73°F
Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C and sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

54f/12c 
cloudy with high chance of rain
10mph wind 
very dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Rain :yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

94° Sunny........its scorching hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Cloudy


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

61°F. It was raining earlier, but the clouds broke. I love rain and I'm happy that it came back. We went out on a peddle boat today on Lake Sammamish because it was finally cloudy enough that we wouldn't sweat and burn. Sadly, it didn't rain when we were out, but it was still decent.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74F cloudy/fog


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

59°F
15°C

Cloudy

Percipitation: 3%
Humidity: 78%
Wind: 15mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84F partly cloudy 
heat index 87F


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

79°F


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Just know that it's getting hot enough to make you melt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^We'll be melting here tomorrow. :rain

84° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

103° Sunny :surprise:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

100° Sunny :crying:


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

102° ick.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

81 degrees.


----------



## AidanSapphire (Apr 6, 2015)

101 F!


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

91 degrees


----------



## Rachel4Mazel3 (Jan 11, 2015)

72F
Cloudy
Wind - 9mph
Pressure - 29.88 in 
Visibility - 9.0 mi
Dew Point - 52°

It is realllyyy nice out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

99° Sunny :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F Sunny 
Heat Index 85F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F with partly cloudy skies

TWO thunderstorms today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18C and mostly sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Mostly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 73%
Wind: 10mph


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

20°C


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

83°F
Humidity- 75%


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

77 degrees, partly cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

69°F
21°C

Mostly Sunny

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 51%
Wind: 9mph


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

70°F
21°C

Sunny

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 50%
Wind: 7mph


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

21C and overcast


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

80°F


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

It was about 111 around 10:30am, but clouds came in and temperature is back down to 101. 

Thankfully


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

113f (45c)


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

101 F (38 C)

Precipitation 0%
Humidity 14%
Wind 10 mph


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

22C and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79F light rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

23C and sunny


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

13°C and rainy


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

82F Partly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

62°F
17°C

Light Rain Showers

Percipitation: 81%
Humidity: 91%
Wind: 10mph


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

20C and a thunderstorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

29 C and extremely humid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

82°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

106°F Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

23C but feels like 31C and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

65°F
18°C

Light Rain Showers

Percipitation: 100%
Humidity: 77%
Wind: 12mph


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

60F

Cloudy/Rainy

Eeyore Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

77F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

14°C
Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97° Sunny :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

71°F
22°C

Light Rain Showers

Percipitation: 1%
Humidity: 89%
Wind: 8mph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Smoky Haze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Smoky Haze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

64°F Clear


----------



## Final Fantasy Forever (Sep 25, 2014)

What's the point and why would anyone care what the temperature is where they are not? Sometimes I wonder about this site. It often seems that pointless threads get the most feedback.


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

Because it is calming to make a post that is not going to be argued and is going to offend no one...well...almost no one...
:wink2:


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

78 degrees fahrenheit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

63°F
17°C

Mostly Sunny

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 60%
Wind: 13mph


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

18°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Mostly Sunny


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

17°C mostly sunny


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

75°F/25°C
Fair, 50% humidity, and wind near a standstill.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Rain :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

69F partly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84F partly cloudy 
heat index 86F 
I also have a Special Weather Statement about funnel clouds being seen in some of the popup thunderstorms in my area today. We are told by the National Weather Service that they should not cause any damage, even if they touch down.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

62°F
17°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 74%
Wind: 11mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84F sunny
Heat index 87F


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

87F / 31C here in Virginia Beach.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

86F partly cloudy
heat index 88F


----------



## azion (Jun 16, 2015)

80F and raining in Chicago


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

98F and 37C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

14°C partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

21C and sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Clear

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 68%
Wind: 16mph

It's gone dark.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Sunny 8)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

70°F & Dark


----------



## jasminemd20 (Sep 7, 2015)

17° C and sunny with the odd shower


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F with mostly cloudy skies and scattered showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F clear/sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

81 Degrees F, Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Sep 15, 2015)

76. Mostly sunny (thought the sun is setting). Humidity 38 percent. Wind S 6 mph.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

28 °C, cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F cloudy/wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F light rain/fog
about to set record cold high temperatures today. It's that cold!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

14 Celsius (57.2 F in Yank weather!)

I'm having to scrape the truck window almost every morning these days, but it typically warms up in the afternoon. The trees have turned color now and the leaves are falling off, so yeah. Winter's coming!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Mostly Sunny


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

+3 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Scattered Clouds


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

57°F
14°C

Mostly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 72%
Wind: 15mph


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mostly Cloudy (when isn't it)

Temperature: 13°C (55°F)
Percipitation: 17%
Humidity: 79%
Wind: 14 mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Partly cloudy 65F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Rain :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Overcast


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

93f (~34c) and it's october.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

16C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Sunny


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

66 degrees Fahrenheit ... It just rained.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

8°C / 46°F
Clear 
Humidity: 82%
Wind: 8 mph South
Visibility: Good
Pressure: 1026mb, Steady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Sunny


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

10°C but my room is so humid for some reason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Clear

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 84%
Wind: 3mph

It's 1.07am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

16°C, and it's almost 3 am.
I think this is my favourite temperature.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

39°F
Feels Like: 36°
Cloudy
WindNW: 4 mph 
Humidity: 68% 

Almost 8:00 PM.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Scattered Showers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

12C and rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

53° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F clear


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

81


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

7°C with dense fog that is actively trying to kill me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Overcast


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

-2 C which is about 28 F
It's white outside.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

And just now winter hit for real!
-10 C 14 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

90F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

49°F
9°C

Partly Cloudy

Percipitation: 0%
Humidity: 96%
Wind: 11mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F Sunny


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

65°F
Sunny
Wind W 3 mph 
Humidity 50% 
Dew Point 46°F 
Pressure 30.22 in 
Visibility 10.0 mi


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

66F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Showers


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

41dec c 
First one of the summer , God dam it's going to be a hot on this year if it's already topping 40 .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Showers


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

37 degrees F; it's been raining on and off.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

75 degrees
34 percent humidity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

49F mostly clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

-12° clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain and Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

47F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F and mostly cloudy - we had some light snow, the first time it has snowed this season.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° (feels like 39°) Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

24F clear


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

35 °F (or 2 °C)
Yesterday it was snowing but as of today it has melted for the most part.
Right now it's somewhat cloudy (some upper cloud layers as well) but it looks georgeous.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 33F and mostly cloudy - we had some light snow, the first time it has snowed this season.


Same over here.
Finally some snow.:grin2:


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

-16 c / 3.2 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42F clear (5.2c)


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

43°F

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

53F Sunny


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

1 Celsius.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Sunny


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

-19c (-2.2f)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Sunny


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

55F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

45 F


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

-12C, dropping down to -18C tonight.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

3 C

Can't wait till we drop to the minuses and I can get to cover my face.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Overcast


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

60° F cloudy and windy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

55F cloudy with fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

MBwelder said:


> -12C, dropping down to -18C tonight.


damn !, how do you go outside ?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> damn !, how do you go outside ?


Chest hair!:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F freezing fog


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

51°F
11°C

Light Rain Showers

Percipitation: 100%
Humidity: 89%
Wind: 34mph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

32F cloudy, some fog lingering but not nearly as dense.

We had a dense fog advisory for the fog and freezing fog this morning.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

-273.15 °
No wind but a lot of radiation.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Heavy Rain


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

28ºC, thats 82°F. Just wish I could take an eternal bath right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F/10c and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Heavy Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

62°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

62F cloudy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's pretty cold here
3C (37F)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

36F

It's pouring, practically storming this morning in MN... ON DECEMBER 14TH!!!!

Sheesh-kabobs.


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

-5C


----------



## mocha latte (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F cloudy/wind


----------



## josh wendt (Nov 27, 2015)

24.C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F cloudy/passing showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F partly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

49, clear.

Sun is hot, but the wind is cold :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35F and cloudy


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

75F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31F cloudy


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

13C (55F) - three weeks into summer and I'm sitting here with the heater on :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Showers


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

36F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: 11mph
Humidity:43%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain/Hail


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Cold hell.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Hot hell.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JamesM2 said:


> 13C (55F) - three weeks into summer and I'm sitting here with the heater on :?


53F/12c - it's 8pm on the winter solstice up here.

My normal high temperature is 40F/4.8c for December 21st.

Your heat is on the other side of the world - El Nino.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> 53F/12c - it's 8pm on the winter solstice up here.
> 
> My normal high temperature is 40F/4.8c for December 21st.
> 
> Your heat is on the other side of the world - El Nino.


 Not fair - give it back! Having said that, we did get 36C/97F yesterday so it's not all doom and gloom I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JamesM2 said:


> Not fair - give it back! Having said that, we did get 36C/97F yesterday so it's not all doom and gloom I guess.


For now, you can have it!
We aren't supposed to be this warm! We could be over 65F/18c again this week! Our trees and plants could be tricked into budding and today is the first day of winter!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° (feels like 35) Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

52F and partly cloudy


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

44F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Overcast


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

61F record in NY 73 christmas eve 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Rain/Snow Mix


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

27 F left some cases of soda in the car. Guess I better bring those in


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

8°C


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

36 Portland Oregon 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

27F Sleet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A.A said:


> 27F Sleet


Lower Great Lakes, huh?

It's ice from Peoria IL, Logansport IN, Findlay OH northward. :rain

The only good news out of that is that it shows that this is winter despite the El Nino stuff.

38F and light rain......a LOT more rain coming in the next few hours, adding to the 1.70" I have already received in the past couple of days.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Showers


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

39°F, Cloudy

Was sprinkling earlier. Has been rainy. Hasn't frozen, at least not yet. Still waffling on slapping on my snow tires because it probably won't freeze anytime soon.


----------



## gazahra (Dec 29, 2015)

68f with rain showers...its the end of december...this time last year we had ice and the year before we had snow...Whyyyyy does it feel like spring time in the winter? ;-; 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

****ing cold


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

-19,6°c / -3.28°f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F cloudy and breezy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-380F


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

58F Mostly sunny 
Feels colder when you're sick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° (feels like 30) Rain/Snow mix


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

50F and partly cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

20F and snowing lightly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F mostly cloudy


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

52. Chilliest it have been in a while. 52 is actually around our average high this time of year. Would be much colder right now on a average night. Not complaining about that and in a day or two it will be back to average... but after that I hope it's back to above average. Want this mild winter to continue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

38F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

24 F and cloudy.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

My car claims 37°F right now.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

17F and light snow. 


Brrrrrrr...


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

10C or 50F, awesome sunny weather.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F and cloudy .... it's still above normal for overnight.

El Nino may be giving some Ohio cities their warmest December on record.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

20F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° (feels like 29) Sunny and Windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35° (feels like 23) Sunny and Windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° (feels like 18 ) Sunny and Windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

31° Snow


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amphoteric said:


>


Hmmmm....that's about 8F, wind chill -4F.
You only get six hours and six minutes of sunlight?! 

for me....31F and partly sunny. 9 hrs 27 min of sun.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Observation as of 12:05 pm CST

20°F
Feels Like 14°F
Sunny

(-6.66°C to all you evil Canadians)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

27F Clear


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hmmmm....that's about 8F, wind chill -4F.
> You only get six hours and six minutes of sunlight?!
> 
> for me....31F and partly sunny. 9 hrs 27 min of sun.


Yeah, at least we're past winter solstice now. Before that it was less than six hours.

Colder today:








(-2.2F, feels like -18.4F)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

32F and clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34F and a rain/snow mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

33F and light snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F clear (.5c)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

33F and light snow


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

36F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34F Partly Cloudy


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

23°F; might snow again tonight!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

36°
Feels like 28°
Clear
Wind 10mph WNW
Humidity 43%
Pressure 30.27"
Visibility 10mi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-2°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11F cloudy/windchill -4F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

17F windchill of 5F


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-13°C


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

33F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

8°F Light Snow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

29F and clear


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

-9C, but feels like -15


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

26F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Rain


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

15°F/ -9.4°C, scattered snow showers 
Feels like: -8°F/-22.2°C


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

27F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Showers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

25F and clear.


Brrrrrrr...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I was saying 39°F was cold but....25, 15, y'all can keep that!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

43F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Overcast


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

0C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1°c


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

48°F and cloudy.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

38F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

-9 f/-23 c


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-26C feels like -31C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

12F sunny, wind chill 0F


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mid 40's and partly cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

39F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

39F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

36F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Showers


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

26°F/-3°C Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

33F and sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F and mostly cloudy. It's the warmest we have been in over a week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-7C feels like -11C


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

32F and sunny (we had a bitter cold night)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F cloudy, windchill 28F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Showers


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

beautiful day . 70 degrees. wore a wife beater and some basketball shorts all day. Love this weather.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

33F and sunny


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

24°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Scattered Clouds


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

My car claims 53°F. It's not raining but has been at other times today. Glorious winter thus far.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

40F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Showers


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

10°C.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Overcast


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

37°F/ 3°C, mostly cloudy

RealFeel: 32°F/ 0°C


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

6C, sun and cloud. Been the easiest winter so far.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

29F and light snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

43F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Scattered Showers


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

36°F/2°C Showers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

28F and sunny


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

72°F - rain/possible thunderstorm with tornado watch until 10pm
Winds: SSE 21 mph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Showers


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't understand Fahrenheit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Bloody hot 43deg c / about 110f I think


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

30F and smog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

32F and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

34F/cloudy with fog.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75f


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

87f hot as hell this year in feb. i like it though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

-10

It has been colder lately.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

60°F / 15.6°C Partly Sunny


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

NW Calgary, Alberta, Canada (weather varies between N and S)

5°C / 41°F
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: 23 kph // 14 mph
Humidity: 65%

Air quality has been pretty good lately. Despite the humidity, it's very dry here. Alberta is technically part desert.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

62F and partly cloudy with wind.
I have a Wind Advisory for 31-39mph (~48-64kph) with gusts up to 57mph (~92kph)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Mostly Sunny


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

70 degrees 😎


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

0C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Scattered Clouds


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

79 f


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-1°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Broken Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

34F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F clear


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

51F and sunny. Beautiful day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Overcast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

33°F/1°C Light snow


----------



## helenav (Mar 5, 2016)

11°C
Light rain
Humidity: 65%
Pressure: 100.8 kPa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

64F partly sunny.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

9C, sun and cloud


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

9 c :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## Caed (Mar 13, 2016)

50 F Cloudy


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

TEMPERATURE 75° F
DEW POINT 51° F
RELATIVE HUMIDITY 43 %
WIND Calm
PRESSURE 29.84


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

36F and snow


----------



## Euphoric (Mar 11, 2016)

48F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

49F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

44F partly cloudy


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Like 40F
Gotta love Wisconsin! But seriously it was beautiful today!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

46F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-5C. Boo. It was so warm yesterday and now I woke up to snow everywhere.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Showers


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

59° Cloudy


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

53°F/12°C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

44F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

7 C or 44 F. partly cloudy


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

55° with Clear Sky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Sunny


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

51°F/11°C Chance of showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F and cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Sunny 8)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

52F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Sunny


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

20°C. In Alberta. In early April. Wtfff. I'm wearing my winter jacket and everyone is in shorts. I won't let go winter, I won't let go.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40F Fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

⛆☁ 7°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F and rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny 8)


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

☁ 6°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Sunny


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

⛅ 12°c


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

44F and partly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

55F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

53F and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Feels like 90°
Humidity 90%
Winds variable at 11 to 14 mph (17.7 to 22.5 kph).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

66F and sunny


----------



## ratmon19 (Feb 3, 2013)

88f I live and southern California
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

71F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

☁ 7°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

43F
It's going to raaaaain! <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

61F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

78f


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

40°F Light Drizzle


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

80° 
Feels like 85°
80% Humidity is no joke, its like a sauna out there


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

80F It's been nice out but I'm already dreading for when summer comes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F cloudy


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

9°C (48°F) here in Germany.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

68f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

53F cloudy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

17°C/63°F

Summer is coming! :afr


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

91f/33ºc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Overcast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

81F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

84f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

90f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

93f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

56F cloudy


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

73 F
Clear skies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

56F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48 partly cloudy/windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F on our way down into the 30s and near-record late frost advisory.

.......global warming, huh? Pfffft.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

91f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

67F mostly clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

51f
11c
Cloudy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

66.6 I **** you not!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

75F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F clear


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

72F and sunny!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Feels like 90F. I am going to get naked here soon. Damn the neighbors!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

81F thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

☁ 12°c 
humidity 92%


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74F light rain


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

90F and really humid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

98° Sunny :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

98° Sunny :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F partly cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

90F and partly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F fair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

95f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

17C


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

90F / 32C lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

67F fog


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently it's only 22 Celcius outside. In my room it's 24.5


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

77 degrees F. 26 degrees C.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Unofficially 97F (~36C)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

88F fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

98f


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

55° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Showers


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

⛈ 16°c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

101f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Bragger! :kma

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Mostly Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

37°C / 99°F 
And it's not even noon time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

83F partly sunny


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

92f


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

76 F


----------



## CptHello (Jun 20, 2016)

81F and partly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

66F clear....after a 10mi miss from a tornado last night :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F partly cloudy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

100, scattered clouds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

87° Partly Cloudy, too ****ing hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

99f rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny 8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82 mostly cloudy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

95, thunderstorms coming in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

83F mostly cloudy


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

87° F, Sunny. Hm, feels much worse than that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

90f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

68° Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

67F mostly cloudy


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

It's 72 outside but it feels 90 degrees inside my house :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F clear


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

68 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

118° outdoors, 65° indoors


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

82°F Sunny / 79°F Indoors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

77F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Scattered Showers


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

89F Fair Weather


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

100f


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I live in my head, it's a cozy 36 C here, all the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I live in my head, it's a cozy 36 C here, all the time.


 It's supposed to be 37c :afr

It's 74F/23c and clear, but muggy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

99f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

81F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Overcast


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

90 something

I'm going to die soon.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

57 degrees, foggy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

106f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

102f


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

48, mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Overcast


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

66F Fair Weather


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

83F partly cloudy


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

&#127765; 16°c
humidity 88%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> &#55356;&#57109; 16°c
> humidity 88%


 OMG! It's a SOLAR ECLIPSE! Don't look at the sun.

For me, it's 80F with partly cloudy skies....heat index of 83F


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG! It's a SOLAR ECLIPSE! Don't look at the sun.
> 
> For me, it's 80F with partly cloudy skies....heat index of 83F


that would be cool







(the eclipse that is, not burning retina's)
its the best unicode symbol I could find for a full moon. it's pretty warm out there for 1am.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> that would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, burning retinas = not SASsy

It depends on your location. At midnight, it's 23c/74F and muggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

88F and partly cloudy with a heat index of 94F - 9pm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F partly cloudy (2am!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92° Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

104F and sunny. HOT!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

94f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84F partly sunny - heat index 91F


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

24°C

Finally, I can breathe. I can't stand summer heat. The only times when it's bearable is between midnight and 4am.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82F partly cloudy


----------



## sharktopusrex (Jul 31, 2016)

91F clear skys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F partly cloudy


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

84° Sunny with a *HEAT WARNING*, uh oh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Sunny


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

8°C (46°F) Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

85F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

84F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F and muggy/clear


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

40 celcius
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

14.1C / 57.38F

Hmm...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F partly cloudy/muggy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

81F/27c and mostly cloudy/humid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79F cloudy/muggy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

27 degrees celcius


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

98° Sunny


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

24°C Clear skies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F and partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

99° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

99° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

77°


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

77F partly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91° Sunny


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

00:40am

&#127766; 21°c 
humidity 83%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F partly cloudy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

19°C / 66.2F Hotty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

85F partly cloudy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

30C/86F - Clear - 10:28PM


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

95 and sunny


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

71°
PARTLY CLOUDY
feels like 71°
H 76° / L 58°
UV Index 5 of 10


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

90F partly cloudy - heat index 96F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny


----------



## overthinker94 (Aug 26, 2016)

its currently 26 celcius where i am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

77F partly cloudy (after a severe thunderstorm cutting our 90F day off).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F cloudy/fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Mostly cloudy 20 C


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Clear
25°C / 76°F
Feels like 25°C / 76°F
Visibility: 20 Km / 12.4 miles 
Dew Point: 10°C /50°F
Wind: South at 7 Kph (4.3 mph)
Humidity: 29%
Pressure: 1018hPa / 30.06 inHg
UV Index: 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

14°C / 57°F
Probably *Clear* (not sure, can't see through my curtains)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

51F or 11C at 2:30 am, and a little windy... But it's always windy in this stupid valley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F and fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

21*C


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

72° Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

11°C / 52°F Clear


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

6°C feels like 5. Clear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70F mostly cloudy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

1.5°C / 35°F a bit Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

94f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

22℃/71℉
Intermittent storm
I don't like dark early morning weather unless it's raining. Now, it's good because it's raining.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63F clear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

78f mostly clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

97f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

94f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

_23°C_ (real feel _26°C_)
_Clouds and sun_

Wind: 6 km/h
Humidity: 86%
Pressure: 1009.60 mb
UV Index: 0
Dew Point: 21° C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

46. 
Yeah, it is pretty cold at nights in Ukraine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60f light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

76f mostly sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

15 c / 59 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

52F and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

79f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

currently at 56f rain and humidity at 98%


----------



## 806210 (Sep 14, 2016)

11c, super windy out. That's Newfoundland for ya!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F and cloudy with drizzle and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rain


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

60 degrees F.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

2c.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

69F mostly cloudy - we have had to deal with an upper level low for most of the week.....move on out!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F clear/sunny


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Google says 22°C, accuweather.com says 15°C. It feels more like 15.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80F sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74f partly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

64F sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

82f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

67F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Sunny


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

51 and cloudy/overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

81f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

89f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

89f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

46 f and cloudy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F cloudy


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

57F. It's nice and cloudy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

86f


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh god, that's too much for my tired brain.










Except that it's night right now.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

81f. Mostly Sunny

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

73f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F cloudy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

48F rain, wind, leaves blowing, perfect creepy night out there and I love it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

85f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F and clear


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

7°C 
fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

81f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

83f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

87f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

70f


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

45 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F Clear - at 4am! Unusual for October 30th in Ohio. We were up over 75F today!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

85f


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

15 degrees, cloudy and with gale force winds of 23 kilometres per hour


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

78f


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8 c / 47 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

87f


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

4 C / 39 F
It's very cold for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

77f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

73f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

46F clear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

63f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

69f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

61F sunny


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

59F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

76f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F cloudy


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

61 and looking like it might rain


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

12C/53F Clear with periodic clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

56f partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

59 f mostly clear


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

54f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

51f


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

67f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

62f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

55f


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

12 ° cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

66f clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

47f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

High today was 84 F (29 C) with humidity 81% Sugar Land TX. Yes folks, it's Thanksgiving time you can feel it in the air...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

59f


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

+2 C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

66f


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

84F 95% humidity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F clear


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

-3 C / 27 F
So cold.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

61f


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

70F/21C Cloudy
That's what google says but it feels colder
We're also having a lot of air pollution. It's constantly there in cold seasons. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

71f clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Clear


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

+2C / 35.6F and trying to rain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

49F drizzle and wind


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8c/47f


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

0 C / 32 F
I'm not in the city center and the weather goes down a few Centigrades here (colder than the city center). Today wasn't that cold for the average weather here.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

62f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F flurries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

59f clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

42f humidity at 44 percent damn heat wont give up.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5C/41F
Temperature dropped ~15 degrees in one day. It's predicted to go below 0 until the weekend. Chills.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

1c/34f

Raining wet snow...
Lovely.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

6°c Partly sunny.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

56f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

69f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35F cloudy/breezy


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

11°F 
Cloudy and snowing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

54f mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

61f clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

59f clear


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cold as balls.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Cold as balls.


That don't make sense. Mines is never cold :/


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

46f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

62f partly sunny


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

54f and overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Rain


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

4°C (39°F)
Feels Like: -2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

47f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

52f mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

37.9f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

59f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

57f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

65f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

56f mostly clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Overcast


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

+3C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

43f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

52F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

52f partly sunny


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

3.8ºC, which is the coldest it has been, so far.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

82 F ... lovely holiday weather we're having. gets you in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F partly cloudy with wind


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

55f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

51f sunny


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

74F 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

50f clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Scattered Showers


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

49° and dark, because it's almost 8pm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F partly cloudy/breezy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

31f Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60f sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

56f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F clear/breezy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

2C with wet snow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

58f partly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

38F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

53f clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-18°C feels like -27°C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

56f partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

56f mostly cloudy


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-21°C feels like -28°C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

40f cloudy


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

53 degrees. Ffs, ffs, ffs....it's finally starting to feel a little like winter here. A week into December. Finally.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30° Snow Feels like 15° (30mph winds)


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

48 F. That's downright chilly for Houston, TX. It's going down to 37 F tonight!


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-20°C feels like -25°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

33° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

46f clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

21F light snow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

38f 79% humidity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

63f clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

32F and cloudy - this will be warm compared to what is coming this week!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

below 80 = too *^&%$#* cold


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31F cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

62f mostly clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

16F clear


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

30F Clear with periodic clouds. I wish it was colder though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

16F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Snow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

62f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8F clear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

64f clear


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

5f with wind chill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10F clear - no wind = wind chill of 10F


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-23•C(Feels like -29•C with windchill)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

58f mostly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

72f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30° Overcast


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Still too damn cold!


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

-5 celsius. Expecting 5-10cm (2-4 in) of snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

32F, light freezing rain and fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49f clear


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

76 F. It was in the mid 80s today but tomorrow morning it will be 34 F. I can sleep with a blanket and sweat for half the night, or I can wake up freezing in the middle of the night and get the blanket. Can't decide.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

-14C, feels like -19C with windchill. Felt so warm today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

21F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

25F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

26F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

58f light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F partly cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49f light rain


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

29 Degrees Fahrenheit
65% Humidity 
9 MPH Winds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

55f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

72°
Mostly Cloudy


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

It was 80 F today!! Houston, TX


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

-14°C


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

62°F


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

53°F at 7pm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

58f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F and clear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

53f


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

82 ***** degrees. (that's 28C to our foreign friends). It's HOT! I'm sweating and it's between Christmas and New Year's. Houston, TX


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

-1 C Snowing heavily
:yay They canceled the university for tomorrow! And we had an exam tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40F partly cloudy and breezy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Scattered Showers


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

23° F, snow showers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

34F cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49f 67 percent humidity cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

41F

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42F cloudy/windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

52f 82% humidity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

46f 97% humidity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

53F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° Snow Flurries


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It's 12:40 AM, 48 degrees F, and cloudy/drizzly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

31° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

31° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

31° Clear


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's cold outside or I've become a total wuss- about 9°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

26° Snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14F lake effect flurries!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

32 degrees. Ffs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

41f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

33° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> 32 degrees. Ffs.


You are getting a bit of what we go through all the time.

15F cloudy, windchill 3F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

86° F or 30° C in Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

38F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

67f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

32° Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30° Sunny


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

76° F


----------



## pinkrose19 (Dec 11, 2016)

17 Celsius
Current: Clear with periodic clouds
Wind: 21km/h
Humidity 67%


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

71f


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

90 degrees F or 32 degrees C in Australia. Its summer and its just started the transition from warm to hot.


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

57F/14C
Light Rain Showers
70% precipitation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

26° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

27° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

61f light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

23° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

41f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

28° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49f partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

47f partly sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

37f fog at 97% humidity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

55f mostly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

51f mostly cloudy high wind watch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

57 and cloudy. Finally stopped raining!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

48f clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

48f mostly sunny


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

1C or 33f, Cloudy


----------



## YouHaveSevereAnxiety (Jan 17, 2017)

its cold af out here right now


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

53f mostly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Overcast


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

40 deg c and its only 10am another hot one today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Overcast


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Raining here...in flatland..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

39f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F fair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

65 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Scattered Clouds


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

32F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

65 F


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

-2 C (28F) 

Cloudy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

41 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

68f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

66 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

52F thunderstorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

49F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

currently:74 F High of 89 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

56F Intermittent showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Clear


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

-10C. On tonights ride, my water bottles became ice water. Coincidentally, around -20 or so they usually freeze solid lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

52F cloudy


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

0°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F partly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MCHB said:


> -10C. On tonights ride, my water bottles became ice water. Coincidentally, around -20 or so they usually freeze solid lol.


Sweat freezes at about -8c/17F


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sweat freezes at about -8c/17F


I'm guessing it's the salt content? Anyway, today it's +4C and raining lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MCHB said:


> I'm guessing it's the salt content? Anyway, today it's +4C and raining lol.


Yep, it lowers the freezing point. You are in AB or BC, right? We are going to be quite warm this weekend, near +20c Sunday and warmer Monday. We should only be getting up to +4c this time of year here.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep, it lowers the freezing point. You are in AB or BC, right? We are going to be quite warm this weekend, near +20c Sunday and warmer Monday. We should only be getting up to +4c this time of year here.


Yup! BC. Curious weather everywhere this winter it seems.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

31 degrees F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

21deg c 
Been a very mild / cool / wet summer 
Global warming my *** . If this is what's to come I welcome it .


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

69 F


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

42 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F cloudy - way above normal for February


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After breaking a daily, a February monthly, and an all-time winter season high with 76F yesterday, it's 30F with flurries less than 24 hours later.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

31F and partly cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

63 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F drizzle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F partly cloudy/windy


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-19°C


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35F mostly cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40F partly cloudy/breezy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

47F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30F partly cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

49 F


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

22°C 

I miss winter already


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-18°C

Woke up this morning to a blizzard. Great and just when the snow was actually starting to melt. Boom! this happens. :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

54F cloudy


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-20°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

56F light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

51F cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

60 F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-25•C with the windchill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

83 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

74 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

28F and partly cloudy/breezy

This is a shock after the record warm February. We have plants ready to go early this year and now a week of cold weather.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-28°C


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

26°F/-3°C Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

28F partly cloudy


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-25°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Sunny


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-22°C


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

21°F Snow Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

59 F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

19 F...light snow for now, about to get much worse


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

27°F and we're getting a Nor'easter tomorrow!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

76 and sunny. almost 80 tomorrow. feel a bit guilty but also incredibly thankful I live in California because anything below 80 and I'm cold. :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

57 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75 F Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

21F cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

53 F Foggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

81F


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-1°C


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

22 Degrees Celsius, It was 31 yesterday, I went snorkeling for two hours. Still a bit tired. Am waiting for Saturday, when it will be 33 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Mostly Sunny


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

91 F. Too damn hot for March.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F cloudy/fog


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

17ºC / 63ºF
Fair


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

2°C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36F fog (dense fog advisory)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Overcast


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

-7°C


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

53 F Cloudy


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

86 Degrees F


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

9 C.

This week has been snowy and cold.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

88 F the weather here is gonna change though i can feel it in my bones its going to cool down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Overcast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

28ºC (82ºF)
Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

85 F


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

54 F Cloudy


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

76 Degrees 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

54 F


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

It's raining, its pouring


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

61 F


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

41 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Scattered Showers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

41F and rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75 f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Scattered Showers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

57F drizzle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

60 F Mostly Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

65 F


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

54f


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Scattered Showers


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

1° C Turning Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

75 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

39F cloudy


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Partly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

62 F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

76 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

62F light rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

60 F Raining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

40F cloudy/wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

85 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

41F. Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

48F clear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

53 F Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

78 F


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

61 f and cloudy. Temps dropping into low 30's tomorrow with rain and snow.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

80 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Overcast


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

33 and windy af


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

79F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Rain


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

9C Mostly cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

57 F Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

87 F


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

61F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Scattered Clouds


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

11 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

70° partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

81 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

50F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

68F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

-1 C 
It's snowing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

53 F Windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

54 F Heavy Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

62 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Overcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

62F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

76F Its hot wright now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

49 F Clear Skies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

58F drizzle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50f cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

52 F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

67F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Scattered Showers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

74


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

28°C


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

47F Partly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

51 F Clear Skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

64 F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

64F and haze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny (New record for this date)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

63°F - Light Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

68F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

72F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Overcast


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

100.5 °F sun and lizards, gentle breeze


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

63 degrees, cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

57.6 °F partly cloudy, stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Overcast


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My weather app says it's 70 degrees and mostly sunny. (Rather overcast where I am right now, though.)

ETA, oh, sun's just trying to peek out.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

18°C Dark


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

67 Degrees Fahrenheit—and rising!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

69 and partly cloudy/fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Rain


----------



## Gurii (Jun 9, 2017)

in the 90's today in Dallas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Overcast


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Humid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

30.2°C, Lightly Cloudy :O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

76F It's getting hot out here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97° Sunny


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

75° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

100° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Scattered Clouds


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

41 Celsius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Scattered Clouds


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

9 Celcius. Clear and quiet.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

99 F
Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

103 F
Sunny


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

58°F
Clear
2mph wind

pretty quiet morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Scattered Clouds


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

1 Celcius this morning...too lazy to translate to Fahrenheit.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

95F and over 50% humidity.... pretty hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C, Heavy Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sunny 102 F


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

94° F 1000% humidity


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

33C


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

104F with some biking around the park


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

95° few clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

75° F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mostly sunny 96 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Scattered Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

76F mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Scattered Clouds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

86F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

81F clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Few Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

75° mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

15°C night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

91 F and Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Sunny


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Florida has not been very warm this month, right now it is only 79°F / 26°C

It has been very wet here, raining almost every day and mostly covered in clouds since June, this is very unusual for Florida. It reminds me more of how weather used to be like in Maine.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

zonebox said:


> Florida has not been very warm this month, right now it is only 79°F / 26°C
> 
> It has been very wet here, raining almost every day and mostly covered in clouds since June, this is very unusual for Florida. It reminds me more of how weather used to be like in Maine.


I recently got back from a week on the panhandle...and it was exactly that. Thunderstorms rolling across the sky in rows nonstop. The gulf was storming while it was sunny and 90+ on shore; weird weather, ever for FL. El nino?

82°F Partly cloudy. Beautiful day and breezy.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

^^
I think so, at the very least it has cut back on electric costs for us, but still - missed out on a lot of swimming this past month.










I'm in the red, yay me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

102° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

105° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

☁ 18°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

95° Sunny


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

27 C
95% humidity
It's five AM, I can't sleep because I feel like suffocating.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

13°C & sunny intervals. British Summertime


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

73° F Light fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

82° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Broken Clouds


----------



## Dregine (Aug 1, 2015)

24 Celsius/ 76 Fahrenheit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88° Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

56 F Heavy Fog


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Partly Cloudy


----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)

81° Mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Sunny


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

84


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

98° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89° Hazy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

55F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Sunny


----------



## hemu (Mar 27, 2017)

301.15k


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92° Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

93 F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

98° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

98° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97° Overcast (smoky haze)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93° Overcast (smoky haze)


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

17°C
Current: Clear
Wind: 4 km/h South
Humidity: 39%


----------



## TomCat4680 (Sep 30, 2011)

The apps on my phone always disagree with each other. One says 46 F and the other says 48 F.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84° Overcast (smoky haze)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83° Overcast (smoky haze)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

12 c
53 f

Light Rain Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

15c
59f

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Mostly Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

18 C Windy


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

55 F windy and rainy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Rain


----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)

82 F Clear


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

just took my temperature and it was 36.9 celsius


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

+6 °C (42.8 °F) and cloudy.


----------



## Klonoah (Sep 16, 2017)

19 c, I have a temperature reader above my computer desk so I can always check haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

71 F sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Scattered Showers


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The temperature is too darn high


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78° Sunny


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

It is 108F according to my weather app. Really I think it is somewhere in the low 80F.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

19c
66f

Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

64° F Drizzling night rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

67F...air quality labeled as unhealthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

61F Sunny all day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Rain


----------



## jellybear (Oct 20, 2017)

28c. its humid too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71° Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

52f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Cloudy


----------



## Kona96740 (Oct 29, 2017)

90 ish and sunny


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

47F and foggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Scattered Clouds


----------



## LDN (Nov 4, 2017)

2C / 36F
Clear skies
1% chance of rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

49F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

-11°C


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

23C

I don't remember it being so hot at this time of year ever in my life. We're so ****ed. We're so dead.
My mom says it sometimes snowed on her birthday when she was a kid. 
Her birthday is next week. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Cloudy


----------



## Setebos (Nov 13, 2017)

It's 41F (5C) and is 7:50 PM.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

9c
49f

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

9c
49f

Cloudy


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Lithuania ~3°C


----------



## Pyro wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

76 Fahrenheit over here!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

6°C + rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

68F 20C

Feels nice. Trying to enjoy it because it's going to get coollddd


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

4C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

5°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Rain


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

6°C / 43°F 

0% Sun, Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Scattered Clouds


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

3 c
37 f

Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

3°c
37°f


----------



## InaAya (Oct 17, 2017)

40° Cloudy cx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

3°C
Fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Joshi (Nov 26, 2012)

32° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

4°C
Mostly cloudy


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

45F with fog and rain


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

7°C, clear


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

61 F at my place man


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

8°C, mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Scattered Clouds


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

50s i think. 65 tomorrow. Doesnt seem like December at all.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

It was 48 when I was out earlier. Was in shorts and a t-shirt and felt fine.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

42°F
Current: Clear
Precipitation: 0%
Wind: 1 mph
Humidity: 60%


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

7°C
Partly cloudy
Humidity 89%
Uv index 0 of 10
Visibility 11.0 km
Wind 10km NW


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Mostly Clear


----------



## cami99 (Dec 3, 2017)

63 F and it's super windy!!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

About 35 F. Freakin coolllllddd. It might get down to 29. If there were clouds it could snow and then freeze. I'm not ready for winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

29 F Clear


----------



## Tytonidae (Nov 19, 2017)

45F/7C; Light rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Scattered Clouds


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

28F sunny for once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

27 F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Cloudy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

59°F


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

33f / 1c


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

-1c
31f

Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40° Rain


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

⛅6°c


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

5 °C 
41°F
Partly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

8c
47f

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

33°F cloudy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

29° Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

33° Cloudy


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Must be about 29 C, I'm guessing, is hot always, even at night .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

33° Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38° Rain


----------



## BlueMercury (Dec 27, 2017)

-21°C, feels like -31°C
-6°F, feels like -24°F
very cold


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

26 degrees. very snowy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Overcast


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

brrrrrrr'd, it'suppose to be below zero (Fahrenheit) tonight. No polar plunge for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39° Scattered Clouds


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

40°F


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

53°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44° Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43° Rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

40° Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

7°F


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

73° F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48° Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

49 Rain


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*sorry I don't do ºF*

why backwards? Humans are. everyone still at primary school all life

not cave dwelling, please. Today ain't World War I or II

won't speak with a person when can't see their eyes

fingers aren't transparent. food, oil & dirt on 'em, too. don't mix in eyespace

can't read paper or screen what your fingers are in front of. Mouse & Keyboard!
pretty & prettier colourful wrong world

want rub all your skin all over your TV?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

35F first time above freezing in days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51° Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52° Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Sunny


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

42° Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Overcast


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

2 °C


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

47 °F partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Delicious yams (Jan 1, 2018)

52°F and I'm already freezing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

-5 Snow Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51F Rain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

46 F

(We hit 57 F today, a record high! :yay )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

-6C


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

71.5 degrees F

21 degrees C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

18C and a bit windy. Pretty comfy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

45F! Will be in the 60s tomorrow! Goodbye winter!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6C


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

-2C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36°F Rain


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I know this is nothing compared to Ottawa or the prairies but 2C Sunny. I'm so sick of winter!


----------



## DaemonK (Feb 20, 2018)

30 celcius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°F Overcast


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

18f/-8c


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

-2c 
partly cloudy. 
it snowed today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

23F/-5C mostly cloudy and gross out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°F Rain


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

⛅-2°c ⛄


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

52 F Rain


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

as of 1:13 AM:

Temperature: 15C / 59F
Precipitation: 2%
Humidity: 83%
Wind: 8 km/h


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

18º celsius inside

-3º out


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

-6°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Cloudy


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

8c
47f

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

54F Sunny


----------



## Downy (Dec 19, 2017)

27c or 80.5F

It's 1.30am where I am BTW.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

44F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Cloudy


----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

31F or -1c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Sunny


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

21 degrees C / 79 degrees F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Partly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Sunny


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

38°F/3°C, partially cloudy with chance of light showers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Partly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

45 F Cloudy


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

-1°C / 30°F
Mostly Cloudy
Here and then some snow, but not too much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Cloudy


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

22 degrees, sunny


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3 degrees C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

55F Rain


----------



## Milano (Mar 20, 2018)

44°F/7°C, a tad cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Sunny and Hazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Sunny and Hazy


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

13°C or 55°F - Rainy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Cloudy


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

12°*C **Clear*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Rain


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

48 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11 C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11 C Cloudee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

59 F and very windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

49 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

60°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 C Sunny


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanted to be a weatherman once -

19c with a southeasterly 4mph breeze, pressure holding steady at 1019mb and 70% humidity

High pollen level and moderate air pollution.

Thats thorough if not boring.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

18c
65f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

55 F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14 C Windy


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Temperature:	11.7°C (53°F)
Dewpoint:	3.9°C (39°F) [RH = 59%]
Pressure (altimeter):	29.90 inches Hg (1012.6 mb)
[Sea-level pressure: 1012.4 mb]
Winds:	from the S (190 degrees) at 10 MPH (9 knots; 4.7 m/s)
Visibility:	10 or more miles (16+ km)
Ceiling:	25000 feet AGL
Clouds:	scattered clouds at 4700 feet AGL
broken clouds at 25000 feet AGL
Weather:	no significant weather observed at this time


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

74 f (23 c)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 C Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

49 F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

75F in Los Angeles, CA
Wind: NNW at 2 mph
Blue Skies!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

76 F Clear and sunny. Perfect day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Partly Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 C Foggy


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

16°C / 61°F - Very cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

63f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Cloudy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Today at 5:15pm
Suuny
High 63 Degree 

Tonight
Low 48 Degree, Mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Rain


----------



## BorisA (May 9, 2018)

26°C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 C Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Cloudy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

51 F
Mostly cloudy
Precipitation: 20%
Wind: 2 MPH
Humidity: 93%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

^ Lol you don't live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Cloudy


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Mostly Cloudy
73°F
23°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

21°C / 70°F - Little cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

51F Windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Windyy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

18°C / 64°F - I feel like it's much hotter though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

13 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

103°f / 39°c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F Rain


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

87°F with light wind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

13C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

16 C Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

82 F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

95°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont know but it looks a little like rain.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

24°c / 76°f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

87°F
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Jeff271 said:


> 87°F with light wind


Same. Are you from the Pacific as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

A cool and breezy 110°F


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

82°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

80


----------



## SSJ (Apr 16, 2015)

79F
Wind: 11mph
Humidity: 43%
And it's sunny.


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

150 f


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

25°c / 77°f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

93 F


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Apparently it went down to 2 last night - it certainly felt like it this morning.

God, how revolting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

27C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

14C


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

70°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

114°F

seriously...


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

102 F... and melting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93°F Sunny


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

16 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

101°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

95°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Gerard1 (Jul 19, 2018)

80°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93°F Sunny


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

warmish 111F at the almost noon time here in San Luis Az.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Heavy Fog


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

92°F Mostly Sunny, Feels like 104°F


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

the rays aren't as intense today, thanks to some mild cloud cover. Still hot as holy F***.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

⛅ 20°c


a bit cooler today thank feck. this is a nice manageable temp.


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

24


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

99°F Sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

51f, cloudy with 70% chance of rain


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

85 F sunny


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

78 F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

26 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92°F Sunny


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Likeee 85 f


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

93 F and smoky (wildfires in the area)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

98 F and smoke


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

27 C partly cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12C Foggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Cloudy


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

26 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

95°F Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

90 F and smoky. (Many wildfires in the area)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

92F / 33C Partly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C Foggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

95°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11C Foggy uhgain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

97°F Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

97 F and lots of smoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

13 C Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14 C Partly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14 C Foggy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Amon said:


> 14 C Foggy


lol I read this like: "I foresee Foggy" in the format "I 4 C Foggy". (I'm going off days without sleep so I'm hallucinating almost at this point lol)

It wasn't so bad today, only got to about 98°F. Currently it's 86°F


----------



## grapesodagirl (Aug 12, 2018)

21c/69f
:d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15 C

Cloudy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

grapesodagirl said:


> 21c/69f
> :d


I am so jealous. :b That is the perfect temperature.

92°F Partly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15 C

Cloudy again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Mostly Sunny (hazy)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14 C

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Sunny


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

80°F Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14 C

Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84°F Mostly Sunny (hazy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

60F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

93°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

66 F and heavy thundershowers in the area.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

87 F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

59°F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

73 F and sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14 C


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

116°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Sunny


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

85 and thunderstorms. - From Accuweather.

The weather app is a lie. tried to say it was mostly sunny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90°F Sunny


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9 C mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87°F Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

88 F and lots of sunshine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

56F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

65 F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

80°F It is very humid tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Cloudy


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

9 C mostly clear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

55F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

51 F Heavy Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

19ºC cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

17 C Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Partly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

61F Clear Skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

57F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Sunny


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

30°C Hellish


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

74°F......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

55 F and clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Sunny


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It's cold lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

71°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Sunny


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

32C/89.6F
21% humidity
Sunny with scattered clouds
16km winds


----------



## AnimalSpirit (Nov 9, 2018)

11 degrees celsius.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

43 F Currently


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Hellish heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Scattered Showers


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

62 F (according to the thermometer on the wall by my bedroom window, inside it not outside)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50F Rain


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*humidity*

lowest 82% of day 1300

below 50% perfect! any above 80% headache... for any metal machinery & electronics too. rust...

sunniest, sunny day, deepest freezing cold winter can be moisture-free

focus only on humidity. if you love to sweat, go for high 95% hour and weeks ahead
sweat not come from environment. your glands generate sweat when the skin detects high moisture content

get a shower? soon as done and dried, if >50% humid, all your sweat comes back instantly. No snapshot time. range over whole day and weeks


----------



## Saffron (Feb 15, 2011)

'tis chilly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Sunny


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

27°F Cloudy


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

38°F

Nippy morning but I'm okay with it being fair enough to drive without sleet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

49 F Clear Skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39°F Rain


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

28°C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

32F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

2c.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

30°F Cloudy


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

It's 7°C apparently. 



It doesn't bloody feel like it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5C

**** YOU WINTER

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

39c, that’s 102f!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

47°F


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 47°F


 That's actually colder than I would have thought for Arizona. But not too bad. I would probably go out in a light jacket and not feel too cold there. I just don't like when it goes much below 45.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's actually colder than I would have thought for Arizona. But not too bad. I would probably go out in a light jacket and not feel too cold there. I just don't like when it goes much below 45.


haha we get mildly cold winters. Further North it's not even really desert anymore, it's all trees and it gets REALLY cold, they get snow. I checked Flag's overnight temp and it was 23°F (college town up north from here)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°F Rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

44°F


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

81F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Rain


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

32* Snow Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Cloudy


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

It's supposed to be sunny with clouds and 3°C(with a Realfeel of 0°) but it's snowing, I actually like snow even though i don't like the cold, I was looking at snow globes in a shop yesterday and was talking today about how it hasn't snow here yet and that it didn't snow last year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Cloudy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

71 degrees F indoors. Hotter outside.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

26 F and snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

76 F


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4C **** winter.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's -11 C. 0°C is nothing... We just had the shortest day about a week ago, well it's just going to get brighter yet more cold.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Rain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

27 F with a few clouds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

30.6F


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

9c
49f


Cloudy


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

65 F / 18 C

When I was outside the sun came out and actually felt a bit hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 C Windy


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

7c
45f
Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

19 F and clear. Brrrrrr...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Rain


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Currently 61°F with evening clouds.

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

-7c/19,4f


----------



## marvely (Jun 23, 2014)

6°C // 42,8°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

24 and sunny


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4C


----------



## lucywhite (Jan 13, 2019)

12 degrees


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

18 C/ 64 F but will be going up to about 38 C/ 100 today. A bit hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Scattered Showers


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

3 f (-16 c) with light scattered lake effect snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Rain


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My computer says -5, my tablet says -2.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

-7°F Mostly cloudy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

4°C / 39°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

11°F, real feel -12°F
Bitingly cold


----------



## Galen (Nov 20, 2018)

-28f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Cloudy


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

1° (C)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41°F Cloudy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

64 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

30°f light snow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34 F partly cloudy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

60 F


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

-12°C feels like -21°C


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

-16°C feels like -26°C


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

6 celsius - been walking around in a teeshirt most of the day.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

11


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> -16°C feels like -26°C


 Would you actually (objectively) feel the difference between -16C and -26C (if you didn't know)?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you actually (objectively) feel the difference between -16C and -26C (if you didn't know)?


Depends on how cold the wind chill is, usually.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you actually (objectively) feel the difference between -16C and -26C (if you didn't know)?


wind or not, you would feel the difference


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clear/Sunny
-5F/-20.5c with a windchill of -28F/-33c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

28°f dark


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

34 F Clear and dark.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

-13°F/-25°C feels like -35°F/-37.2°C

Greetings from Antarctica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

37 F and clear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

3c
38f


Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50F Rainy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

53 F


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36°F Cloudy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

53 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°F Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

31 F and heavy snow


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

15 c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°F Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

19 F and partly cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35°F Cloudy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Above -17° C.. it's beautiful, glorious. Warm!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

50 F


----------



## eu9919 (Dec 28, 2018)

27C
Current: Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
UV Index: Low


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

9 c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°F Cloudy


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

3°C
Low clouds, fog forming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

23 F and partly cloudy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

48F
With a possible shower

It been raining and windy over here. The Cherry Blossoms alreasy blooming. Even my tree out my window has buds. {not a pun for bugs}

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

51 F Windy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

44°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°F Scattered Showers


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

17c
63f


Sunny


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

38°f. Cloudy, cold, windy. Wind chill feels like 21°f


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

38°F Rain/Snow mix


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

61F {18C}
Feel like 63F
Cloudly with some sun.

The trees are blooming, the birds are singing and the baby squirrels are playing.

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

bedroom: 24ºc 75.2ºƒ

outdoors: 18ºc 64.4ºƒ
44% humid!!:O lowest! under 50 megasummer!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

36°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

37°F Cloudy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

48F and cloudy.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

66°F back to warm temps this week. agh.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

36 today - bloody hot. Hot for the next few days too, will be glad when it's finished.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Sunny


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

25 F (-4 C)
partially cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

42°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35°F Rain/Snow mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

41°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

59°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

53°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

72°F


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

A beautiful 26 degrees C sunny Queensland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

83 F


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

23C.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

cherpig said:


> 23C.


Perfect weather for a nice iced frappuccino, Cher! :smile2: (I'm giving up after this one) lol :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

24C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Sunny


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

55° Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12 C


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

16 C 
Mostly cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

82 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80°F Few Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

87°F Few Clouds


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

46 F, or 8 C; light rain showers.

I need to get out of this state... The weather seems to be getting colder and colder by the year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Rain


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

18°C | 62°F Sunny @ 3:32 PM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Currently: 80F
Sunny

3 Day Forecast. And it is suppose to get even hotter. This Southern heat is no joke. This Northern Girl can't take the heat. Ha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Ira joseph (Jan 23, 2019)

86° f mostly sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

77°.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

44 degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11C Foggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Sunny


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

50°F and rainy my type of weather


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

25 Celsius, sunny. Way too hot for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

66°F Rain


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

77F Cloudy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Cloudy


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

85°.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

21°C Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

96°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

65F Sunnie


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

A nice quick burn kind of feeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Mod frying weather! >


86°F Sunny (hazy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80°F Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12C Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

73°F / 23°C Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

90°


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

68°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

23°C / 73°C Mostly Cloudy


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

20c.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It's partly cloudy and 69 degrees (hehe)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

55 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83°F Rain


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

55°F Clear.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

77 degrees F.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

69°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

72°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

70°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Rain


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

101°


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

84°F, sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

81°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

64°F Partly Cloudy.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

115 f.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

74°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

91F feels like 97. Much better than earlier at 96 felt like 105. Think we got up to 98 overall. Thank goodness rest of the week won't go past mid 80s.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

27C.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

32°c/89°f


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

89°f


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

64f and misty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Cloudy


----------



## Catechumen (Aug 21, 2018)

27° c 

(80.6 F)

Sunny
UV Index 2 of 10

WindWSW 14 km/h 


Humidity49%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

91°F Sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

57°f Moony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

78°F Partly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

83°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

85°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

14C Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

94°F Sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

98F its fyah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

92°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

88°F Sunny


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

With humidity - 110°, real temp is 103°.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ damn, I don't miss the desert

64f overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

75°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

84°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

89°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

77°F Scattered Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

16C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

79°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Mostly Cloudy (muggy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

73°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

76°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

13 degrees C (55.4 degrees Fahrenheit)


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

19C Sunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

17C


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

13 degrees C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

82°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

86°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Scattered Showers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

83F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

67°F Cloudy


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

26°C Clear sky now, but hellish heat during the day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Rain


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

13 degrees C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Rain


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

18 degrees C.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

62°F Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

57°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## amvrie (May 14, 2017)

56°F


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10°C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60°F Sunny


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

87 °F


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

11 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Scattered Showers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10C Foggy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

13 C Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Cloudy


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Worst season of the year. Too much heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Rain


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

-4C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

49⁰F and dropping... in my apartment. The heat went out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1C


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

35°F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

51°F Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9C Foggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

42F Sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6°C wind & rain, feels like -1 with wind chill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

49°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

45°F Sunny


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

82°F/28°C Partly Cloudy

Winter's Over.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

9°C Light Rain


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> 82°F/28°C Partly Cloudy
> 
> Winter's Over.


Twinsies! It is also 82°F (28°C) where I live, but sunny.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

1°C/33°F ..clear


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Velorrei said:


> Twinsies! It is also 82°F (28°C) where I live, but sunny.


&#128578;

Was starting to think everyone lived in the cold!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

46°F Scattered Showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

47°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

43°F Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

64°F Sunny


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

68F Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

10°c feels like 7, Scattered showers.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

67 at the airport. I didn't realized it was getting that warm. It was chilly this morning. I am stuck inside working and have to partake in two virtual staff meetings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

53F and finally sunny after three days of gloom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

60 F and Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

52°F Rain


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

63 F and Sunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Rain


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

81 F & Sunny. Too hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

65°F Cloudy


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

92 F & Sunny


Way too hot...


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Toad Licker said:


> 65°F Cloudy


I wish I lived where you do right now. Hate this heat, like moderate temps in 50s and 60s...


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

8°C (46F) and Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

55°F Cloudy



either/or said:


> I wish I lived where you do right now. Hate this heat, like moderate temps in 50s and 60s...


Yes, we have very tolerable weather where I live. If you don't like the heat, you would love it here. :kiss:


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Toad Licker said:


> 55°F Cloudy
> 
> Yes, we have very tolerable weather where I live. If you don't like the heat, you would love it here. :kiss:


Luckeeee. It's not too bad here right now because we had a thunderstorm that cooled everything down so its only 70 F. But earlier in the day it was like 87 F. :mum


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

94F (34C) and "feels like 102F"


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

15c
59f

Wind and rain


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

15c
59f


Cloudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

58°F Cloudy


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

71 F Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F Rain


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

24.9 C with 64 % humidity. The sun is going to bed soon


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

19 c


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

75 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

54°F Sunny


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

24 c in early morning.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

75 F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

63°F Overcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

61°F Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

56°F Mostly Sunny


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

24C 2a.m


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Currently 17o 
Evening 14 
Nite 9

Expecting Rain


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

91° F.


----------

